# Oblivion - Mods / Plugins / Bugfixes (Sammelthread)



## Shadow_Man (27. März 2006)

Hallo liebe Community!

Da es mittlerweile schon einige Plugins für Oblivon gibt, eröffne ich mal diesen Thread hier, in dem wir diese sammeln können. So fern also jemand einen guten Mod, Fix oder Plugin kennt, so kann er mir gerne ein O-Mail schreiben und ich setze ihn dann hier hinein oder er kann ihn auch gerne selbst hier vorstellen:


Ich mach dann gleich mal den Anfang:



> ------------------------*Oblivion Reloaded - v0.1*-------------------------------------
> 
> _Oblivion Reloaded - v0.1
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...





> -----------------------*PC Games - Tutorial-Texte Patch*----------------------------
> 
> - Sämtliche Questmeldungen und Texte sowie einen Teil der Dialoge (etwa die Passagen von Uriel Septim) im Tutorial von Oblivion korrigiert ein von den PC-Games-Mitarbeitern Alexander Frank, Sebastian Thöing und Jürgen Krauß erstellter Patch.
> 
> Mehr dazu und Downloadlink hier





> ----------------------*PC Games - Vampirquest Patch*------------------------------
> 
> Dieser Fix behebt einen selten Fehler in The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion. Das Problem: Absolviert man die Vampirquest "Vampir-Heilmittel" nach der Hauptquest, so ist eine Rückverwandlung aufgrund eines Bugs nicht mehr möglich.
> 
> Mehr dazu und Downloadlink hier





> ---------------------*Übersetzungsfehler Korrektur Plugin*------------------------
> 
> Ein Übersetzungskorrektur Plugin für Oblivion bei dem über 1500 Einträge verbessert wurden und alle sinnlosen Abkürzungen verändert wurden.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.planetoblivion.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=216&Itemid=72





> ----------------------------*Bugfix Häuserpreise*------------------------------------
> 
> Dieses Plugin behebt die falschen Preise der Häuser in den Kaufdialogen
> 
> *Download*: http://www.planetoblivion.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=224&Itemid=72





> ----------------------------*Arena-Fraktion Übersetzung*-------------------------
> 
> Dieses Plugin übersetzt alle Ränge der Arena ins Deutsche
> 
> *Download*: http://www.planetoblivion.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=226&Itemid=72





> ----------------------------*Feilschen Texte Fix*--------------------------------------
> 
> Mit diesem Fix werden die Texte beim Feilschen verbessert/verändert.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.globalgameport.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=367





> -----------------------------*StundeStunden-Fix*--------------------------------------
> 
> Wem diese komischen Fehler wie StundeStunden beim rasten oder Fertig statt beenden auf den Nerv gehen, für den ist dieser Fix geeignet.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.globalgameport.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=321





> ----------------------------*Antworttext-Breite Fix*-----------------------------------
> 
> Es kommt ja manchmal vor das eine Antwort-Auswahl nicht ganz ausgeschrieben ist und ein Teil des Textes fehlt........mit diesem Fix gehört das der Vergangenheit an.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.globalgameport.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=351





> ---------------------*Neue Karten-Oberfläche für Oblivion*---------------------
> 
> Wem die Karten in Oblivion zu klein waren, erhält hier eine weitaus größere mit besserer Übersicht.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.globalgameport.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=329





> ---------------------*Angepasstes Inventar*------------------------------------------
> 
> Hiermit bekommt man ein etwas verändertes und angepassteres Inventar.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.globalgameport.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=372


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. März 2006)

> ------------------------------*Vampir Plugin*----------------------------------------------
> 
> In diesem Plugin findet Ihr in der Kaiserstadt bei der Arena unter ein paar Muscheln (neben einer der Statuen) den Trank, der euch vom Fluch der Vampire befreit.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.oblivionorakel.de/





> -------------------------------*Fix für Trainingsbug*-------------------------------------
> 
> Dieser Fix verhindert, daß man zukünftig davon betroffen wird. Also freies Training verbuggt nicht mehr. Er fixt NICHT bereits verbuggte Skills - die sind nur per Konsolenbefehl (oder irgendwann erscheinendem offiziellem Patch) wieder hinzubiegen.
> 
> *Download*: http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1855820#post1855820





> ---------------------------------*Racedescription*---------------------------------------
> 
> Mit diesem Plugin wird bei der Rassenwahl der Charerstellung die Fertigkeitsboni und besonderen Eigenschaften der Rasse angezeigt!
> 
> *Download*: http://www.planetoblivion.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=233&Itemid=72





> ---------------------------------*Skilldescription*----------------------------------------
> 
> Mit diesem Plugin wird bei der Charaktererstellung den Skillbeschreibungen das Bezugsattribut hinzugefügt!
> 
> *Download*: http://www.planetoblivion.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=232&Itemid=72





> ---------------------------*Birthsigns-Berichtigung v1[1].0*--------------------------
> 
> Dieses Plugin berichtig einige Fehler, die bei der Beschreibung der Sternzeichen gemacht wurden. Beispiele sind hierfür das Sternzeichen Dieb: Nicht +20 Geschicklichkeit, sondern +10 Geschicklichkeit, +10 Schnelligkeit und +10 Glück. So ist es auch noch bei einigen anderen Sternzeichen.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.planetoblivion.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=231&Itemid=72





> ----------------------------*Patch Sammlung von Singler*-------------------------
> 
> Sieben inoffizielle Patches für Oblivion fasst der Mod-Autor Ulli 'Singler' Kunz in einem Paket zusammen. Zu den Änderungen gehören korrigierte Übersetzungen, übersichtlichere Inventar- und Magiebildschirme, eine größer dargestellte Karte der Spielwelt sowie nicht länger abgeschnittene Antworten im Dialogmenü.
> 
> Mehr dazu und Downloadlink hier


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (29. März 2006)

Kurze Frage:

Du schreibst was von einem Konsolenbefehl um bereits hängende Skills wieder in Gang zu bekommen, wie lautet der`?


----------



## marcin28 (30. März 2006)

kann mir jemand ,bitte sagen ob die patches geholfen haben?
das wäre nett,ich wollte mir das Spiel bald kaufen


----------



## McDrake (30. März 2006)

marcin28 am 30.03.2006 01:20 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir jemand ,bitte sagen ob die patches geholfen haben?
> das wäre nett,ich wollte mir das Spiel bald kaufen


Habe das"Angepasstes Inventar " runtergeladen und istalliert.
Sehr übersichtlich das Ganze.
Leider kann ich das Progi nicht mehr deaktivieren im Oblivionmenu. Egal. Sieht eh übersichtlicher aus.
Das Übersetzungs-Plugin ist ja wohl der Hammer!
Sehr empfehlenswert. Nur schon die Abkürzungen, die jetzt wegfallen:
1A!


----------



## ComboX (30. März 2006)

> *bgOblivionBalancing Beta 1*
> 
> Dies ist die erste Beta des BalancingProjekts für Oblivion, das alle Rassen und Sternzeichen auf ein Kraftlevel heben soll, dabei aber ihre Unterschiedlichkeit nicht nur bewahren, sondern noch verstärken soll.
> 
> *Download:* http://vvardenfell.info/?go=dlfile&fileid=45


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (30. März 2006)

marcin28 am 30.03.2006 01:20 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir jemand ,bitte sagen ob die patches geholfen haben?
> das wäre nett,ich wollte mir das Spiel bald kaufen




Ja die "Patches" besser gesagt die Arbeit von Bethesda, die die Fans verrichten, hat geholfen. Es sieht schonmal angenehmer aus und Es ist nicht mehr so störend. 

Ich bin in einer Quest doch tatsächlich auf ne Stelle getroffen, wo die Untertitel noch komplett Englisch waren ^^ Muss mal schauen ob ich die im CS finde. Ich würd die Untetitel gerne abstellen, aaaaber manche Quests haben noch Fehler in der Vertonung, deswegen braucht man die Untetitel. 

Naja würde gerne mal n offizielles Statement haben. Meine Emailanfrage an de Support hat auch nix gebracht. Aber die sind wahrscheinlich ziemlich beschäftigt zur Zeit 

Ich wiederhole meine Frage nochmal: Wie heißt der Konsolenbefehl um, stehende Skills wieder freizugeben??


----------



## DRosa50447 (31. März 2006)

*NSC Level = Spieler Level*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich hab da ein Problem mit Oblivion. Es nervt mich echt an ,das man in diesem Game zum Durchschnitt verdammt ist!     Was bringt es mir dar zu Leveln, wenn sich eh nichts ändert, weil alle sich anpassen?   
Und das Gefühl einer echten Welt kommt auch nicht auf wenn auf einmall selbst der Möchtegern Räuber von Neben an mit Glas oder Deadric Zeug rum läuft.   
Ich hab zwar von dem Random Mod gehört. Hab ihn aber nicht installiert weil ich kein bock hab im 1. Dungon mit einem Level 1 Char. Auf nen Lich zu treffen! 
Und jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage. Ist es nicht möglich irgendwie zu Moden das Banditen nur noch bis Level 6 mitsteigern, Marodeure nur noch bis 10 usw. Oder irgend ne andere Möglichkeit wie: 
Level des Banditen = Level des Spielers : 10 oder so? 
Ich hab zwar das Con. Set aber keinen plan wo man einstellt, 
ob der NSC  5 Level unter oder 5Level über dem Spieler Spawnt. 

Bitte kann mir dar nicht einer der Profis Weiterhelfen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. April 2006)

*AW: NSC Level = Spieler Level*



> ------------------------------*Questskillfix - Update*---------------------------------
> 
> Der Patch behebt das Problem, dass Skillpunkte als Questbelohnung dazu führen können, dass man diese Fähigkeit nicht weiter steigern kann. Beispiel dafür sind die beiden Kämpfer im Arenaviertel (es kann vorkommen, das Nahkampf nicht weiter ausgebildet werden kann) oder die erste Quest der Kriegergilde (es kann passieren, dass Wortgewandheit nicht weiter ausgebildet werden kann). Wurde die Quest bereits ausgeführt ist eine reperatur leider nicht mehr möglich. Daher ist es wichtig den Patch früh einzufügen.
> 
> ...





> --------------------------------*Arena Mod V1.0*---------------------------------------
> 
> Dieses Plugin verbessert nun endlich die Balance bei Arena-Kämpfen. Wer sich bislang nur wundern konnte, dass man mit seinem Level-1-Charackter problemlos Großmeister werden konnte und wen es nervte, dass die Gegner alle gleichzeitig gegen dich kämpften, anstatt sich auch mit deinen Helfern zu beschäftigen, dem sei dieses Plugin wärmstens ans Herz gelegt. Ausserdem hat man nun mehrere Kämpfe zur Auswahl, kann Verbündete auf seiner Seite haben und kann so oft kämpfen wie man will.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.planetoblivion.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=274&Itemid=73


----------



## ErzmagierRaistlin (1. April 2006)

*Allg. Frage*

Hab mal eher so die Allgemeine Frage, kommt da nicht irgendwann mal ein gesamt Patch vom Hersteller, oder gibt es den schon??


----------



## magelheis (1. April 2006)

*AW: Allg. Frage*

Oblivion  Mod Manager: http://www.elderscrolls.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=304543

Grossartiges tool, man kann u.a. Mods in einem file zusammenfassen.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (1. April 2006)

*AW: Allg. Frage*

Die Skills die festgesetzt sind, sind nicht "eingefroren".

Beim Handelsgeschick lässt sich das am besten zeigen. Öffnet die Konsole, gebt "tdt" ein und benutzt die "Rollen" - Taste, bis bei euhc die Skills auftauchen. Gibt 2 Seiten wo sie angezeigt werden. Die 2te ist dann die Wichtige. Die Skills die eingefroren sind, sind im negativen Bereich. Ich denke des ist ein Bug, weil sonst würde ne Questbelohnung ja keinen Sinn ergeben.

Den Handelsgeschick Skill kann man wieder "freischalten" indem man einf ach Eisenpfeile, so an die 70 Stück, und die dann einzeln verkauft und das solange wiederholt, bis der skill wieder im positiven ist. Lästig, aber eine Möglichkeit. 

Den Fix würd ich trotzdem empfehlen ^^


----------



## DRosa50447 (1. April 2006)

*Frage zum CS*

Ich hab probiert den Räubern und Dieben eine Fixe Stufe zu Verpassen. In dem ich den Harken hinter „PC Level Offset“ entfernt habe. Dan hab ich abgespeichert und Das Spiel geladen hab mich auf Level 40 gebracht (per Cheats) und die Räuber haben sich trotzdem meinem Level angepasst! Ich konnt mit meinem Level 40 Char. Der noch Level 1 Werte hatte keinen schaden anrichten! Ich hab meinen Char. Dann wieder auf Level 1 gebracht und konnte die Räuber wieder umhauen. Was hab ich übersehen? Bitte kann mir nicht jemand Helfen ich weiß echt nicht weiter!


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. April 2006)

*AW: Modsammlung!*



> -----------------------------*Dremora Race*--------------------------------------------
> 
> Erlaubt es, als Dremora zu spielen.
> 
> ...





> -------------------------*BT Mod v2.20 (ehem. UI Mod)*---------------------------
> 
> Ehemals "Improved UI Mods with No Markers". Kein Plugin im eigentlichen Sinne, verbessert diese Datei die Darstellung der Menüs (mehr Einträge auf dem Schirm) und löscht bei Bedarf die Marker vom Kompass! Dies ist die Installer-Version, so werden alle gewünschten Dateien automatisch in die richtigen Ordner kopiert.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.planetoblivion.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=250&Itemid=72




Und hier noch etwas für Leute, die ihr Oblivion grafisch aufbessern wollen bzw. denen die "matschigen" Texturen im Hintergrund nicht gefallen. Einfach diese beiden nachfolgenden Mods installieren und das Problem ist Geschichte 



> =========================================
> *Landscape LOD replacement textures for Oblivion
> Version 1.0*
> =========================================
> ...





> *LOD Normal Map replacement for Oblivion*
> First Release 2nd April 2006
> By Loreroth
> ---------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## olstyle (4. April 2006)

*AW: Modsammlung!*

Havok hat zum Rundumschlag angesetzt:


> *Oblivion Deutsch 2.0 ist da!*
> Eine neue Ära in der Geschichte der Deutschen Version Oblivions ist angebrochen. Was haben wir uns nicht geärgert über die vielen Übersetzungslücken, logischen Übersetzungsfehler und sinnlos abgekürzten Bezeichnungen. Mit dem heutigen Tag ist ein Großteil dieser Ärgernisse nur noch Geschichte. Mehr als 2000! Datensätze wurden korrigiert und die eigentliche esp-Datei ist auf eine stattliche Größe von über einem Mega-Byte angewachsen. Allein die Tatsache, dass dies bei einer Text-Korrektur passieren kann, spricht für sich. Das Mammut-Projekt Oblivion eine würdige deutsche Übersetzung zu geben, war zwar nicht mit Luthers Bibel-Übersetzung zu vergleichen, aber ein wenig daran erinnert hat es die Macher schon. Nun denn. Wir wünschen den vielen tausend Fans da draussen viel Spass mit Oblivions neuer Sprache und hoffen, dass dies den ohnehin schon phänomenalen Spielspass nocheinmal vervielfacht.
> 
> Zur Download-Sektion


In dem Paket ist auch der Mod dabei, der unter anderrem die Karte vergrößert und die Schrift im Inventar verkleinert(UI-Mod glaubich).
mfg Olstyle


----------



## Killtech (4. April 2006)

> *---------------------------- Schöneres Wasser  ----------------------------*
> 
> Diese Mod verändert das dunkle und langweilige Wasser aus Oblivion in ein traumhaftes Karibikgewässer. Die Durchsichtigkeit wurde enorm erhöht, sodass man an seichten Stellen nun bis auf den Grund sehen kann. Zudem wurden die Reflektionen der Landschaft und Objekte überarbeitet, wodurch die Mod für Wasserratten zu einem Pflichtdownload wird.
> 
> ...






> *------------- Optisch geänderte "Leben entdecken" Fähigkeit ------------*
> 
> Diese Mod ändert den "Leben entdecken" Shader, wodurch man nun die Umrisse der Personen und Kreaturen durch Objekte hindurch eindeutig erkennen kann, und nicht mehr länger die unkomfortablen rosa Nebelschwaden ertragen muss. Im Paket enthalten sind drei verschieden farbige Varianten, sodass fast jeder Geschmack abgedeckt wird.
> 
> ...


MfG, Killtech


----------



## Killtech (7. April 2006)

> *------------------------- Better Nightsky Mod v1.2 -------------------------*
> 
> Diese schöne Mod ändert den gesamten nächtlichen Himmel in Oblivion. Das Paket besteht aus mehreren verschiedenen Zusammenstellungen, sodass man sich seinen Favoriten aussuchen kann. Dabei werden höher aufgelöste Texturen verwendet, Sternenbilder eingebettet, und die Monde durch andere interessante Planeten ersetzt. Mein persönliche Empfehlung geht an das Paket "Enhanced Nebula".
> 
> ...





> *----------------------- More Sky Climates Mod v1.0 ------------------------ *
> 
> Diese Mod fügt dem Spiel mehrere zusätzliche Witterungszustände und Himmelsbeschaffenheiten wie Schneeregen, Heftiger Sturm, Roter Sturm, Nebel, Perfektes Wetter, etc. hinzu, sodass das Spiel letztendlich auf zwölf verschiedene zurückgreifen kann. Dadurch wird das Spiel um einiges realistischer, und die Optik wird zudem mit ein paar neuen Lichteffekten aufgefrischt.
> 
> ...





> *-------------------------- Bodentexturen Mod v1.0 --------------------------*
> 
> Diese Mod tauscht die originalen aber unscharfen Bodentexturen für Gras, Steine, Erde, etc. durch hoch aufgelöste aus. Das Ergebnis ist sehr beeindruckend, und sieht in Kombination mit AF unfassbar gut aus.
> 
> ...


MfG, Killtech


----------



## Dorftrootel (7. April 2006)

Mal ne Frage:
Wenn ich mir einige Mods hier runterlade hab ich *.esp dateien. Aber wohin soll ich die kopiernen?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (7. April 2006)

Dorftrootel am 07.04.2006 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage:
> Wenn ich mir einige Mods hier runterlade hab ich *.esp dateien. Aber wohin soll ich die kopiernen?


Ins Verzeichnis /Oblivion/Data kopieren, dann über den Oblivion Launcher -> Data Files aktivieren.


----------



## ErzmagierRaistlin (7. April 2006)

*AW: Modsammlung! 2.0 Deutsch*

Hab den Mod draufgehauhen, funktioniert auch alles soweit, nur zeigt es die Waffen im Inventar ein bisschen verkrüppelt an, kann man da noch was machen??


----------



## OttOXBerlin (10. April 2006)

*AW: Modsammlung! 2.0 Deutsch*

Ich bin gerade dabei nen dicken Plug-In zu erstellen und könnte noch Hilfe gebrauchen... an wen wend ich mich?? Und wie verschick ich den dann???
Und warum funtzt der Editor net richtig??? BS: Weitsicht, was ist LOD? usw...
Und wie kann man eigene Tonaufnahmen einbringen??...


----------



## Killtech (12. April 2006)

> *-------------------------- Cheydinhal Pet Shop 1.1 --------------------------*
> 
> Fürchtet ihr euch im Dunkeln? Seid ihr einsam? Dann kann euch mit dieser Mod geholfen werden. Nach der Installation findet ihr in Cheydinhal einen Tierladen, wo ihr euch verschiedene Haustiere zulegen könnt. Dazu gehören Bären, Wölfe, Pumas und Imps. Diese stehen euch auf Befehl zur Seite, und ziehen mit euch in den Kampf. Allerdings bringt so ein Tierchen auch eine gewissen Verantwortung mit sich. Wenn ihr sie regelmäßig füttert und gut behandelt, dann wird es euch euer Wegbegleiter eines Tages mit Levelaufstiegen und verbesserten Fähigkeiten danken.
> 
> Download bei "The Elder Scrolls Source" (ca. 56 kB)





> *---------------------------- Rüstungsständer 1.1 ----------------------------*
> 
> Mit Hilfe dieser Mod ist es möglich, sich Rüstungsständer in Thoromirs Geschäft "Zum fruchtbaren Münzbeutel" in der Kaiserstadt zu kaufen. Diese lassen sich im Inventar transportieren, und an beliebigen Orten aufstellen. Natürlich bietet sich dazu das eigene Haus an, damit die mühevoll zusammengesuchten Gegenstände nicht verschwinden. Jedenfalls erhält man durch die Ständer einen sofortigen Überblick, wo welche Rüstung/Waffe verstaut ist, und zudem sieht es auch noch recht schick aus.
> 
> ...



MfG, Killtech


----------



## MoNox (13. April 2006)

Killtech am 12.04.2006 00:14 schrieb:
			
		

> > *-------------------------- Cheydinhal Pet Shop 1.1 --------------------------*
> >
> > Fürchtet ihr euch im Dunkeln? Seid ihr einsam? Dann kann euch mit dieser Mod geholfen werden. Nach der Installation findet ihr in Cheydinhal einen Tierladen, wo ihr euch verschiedene Haustiere zulegen könnt. Dazu gehören Bären, Wölfe, Pumas und Imps. Diese stehen euch auf Befehl zur Seite, und ziehen mit euch in den Kampf. Allerdings bringt so ein Tierchen auch eine gewissen Verantwortung mit sich. Wenn ihr sie regelmäßig füttert und gut behandelt, dann wird es euch euer Wegbegleiter eines Tages mit Levelaufstiegen und verbesserten Fähigkeiten danken.
> >
> ...


geil alter genau das hat noch gefehlt danke!!!!!!!!!!! aber wie installier ich das teil genau??? bitte um schnelle antwort


----------



## Killtech (13. April 2006)

> *------------------------- Cyrodiil Terrain Map v2.1 --------------------------*
> 
> Diese schöne Mod verbessert die Übersichtskarte aus Oblivion nochmals. Wem die bereits überarbeitete und farbige Version noch nicht genug war, der wird diese Karte lieben. Darauf sind die Oberflächenbeschaffenheiten und Objekte noch besser zu erkennen, wodurch es fast schon zu einem Pflichtdownload wird.
> 
> ...



MfG, Killtech


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. April 2006)

> ------------------------------------*Arenapack*--------------------------------------------
> 
> *arena-lootmod.german.v1.0.esp:* Erklärt sich eigentlich selbst, man kann jetzt in der Arena die gefallenen Gladiatoren plündern.
> 
> ...





> -----------------------------*Geheimer Unterschlupf v0.8*----------------------------
> 
> Seid ihr auf der Suche nach einer gemütlichen und dennoch geräumigen Bleibe für euren tapferen Helden? Lebt ihr gern versteckt von eurer Außenwelt? Dann ist Dragonslayer's Geheimer Unterschlupf genau das Richtige für Euch. Direkt in Anvil gibt es ein verlassenes Haus, dessen Untergeschoß ihr doch mal näher untersuchen solltet. Hier finden sich nicht nur eine gemütliche Ruhestätte, sondern auch ein Alchemieraum für den engagierten Alchemisten, mit Gefäßen für jede Alchemiezutat Cyrodiils. Außerdem könnt ihr auf der Hauseigenden Bogenschießanlage oder in der Bibilothek entspannen. Und auch das Lager ist eine Freude für jeden Dungeon-plündernden Abenteuer.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.planetoblivion.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=253&Itemid=72





> -----------------------------*ZOMB-NPCStufenCap*-----------------------------------
> 
> Durch dieses Plugin entstehen folgende Änderungen:
> - alle Stadtwachen, Legionsreiter u.ä. sind nun max. Stufe 25. Am Level offset von 10 ändert sich nichts, d.h. ein Stufe 1 Charakter wird weiterhin Stufe 11 Stadtwachen treffen.
> ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. April 2006)

> ----------*Oblivion-Fixes & Mods by Singler v1.04 (Update 04.05.06)*---------
> 
> Singler’s Oblivion-Mod v1.04
> (aka Oblivionmod v.34)
> ...


----------



## grungebass (16. April 2006)

ich kann jedem Oblivion-Spieler nur ans Herz legen, sich diese Mods zu installieren!!!

die erste Version der Ulli Singler - Pluginsammlung benutz ich fast von Anfang an und hab jetzt seit heut die neue... (leider ist bei der ZUVIEL klein geworden, so z.B. auch die Bilder bei den Fertigkeiten... aber man kann ja nicht alles haben)
kann mir kein Spielen mehr OHNE vorstellen!!! einfach gudd!!!

dann die Grafik-Mods: ALLE der absolute Wahnsinn!!! die zwei Mods, die die verwaschenen Texturen in der Entfernung korrigieren, funktionieren wunderbar (v.a. zusammen!!!). Das einzige Problem dabei hat der Mod-Autor (1. MOD) selbst erwähnt: es gibt ne sichtbare "Trennlinie" auf mittlerer Entfernung, auf deutsch: die normalen Texturen bei mittlerer Entfernung sind unschärfer als die weit entfernten mit der MOD...... aber: es ist trotzdem hammergeil!!! keine "Schachbretttexturen" mehr!!! sieht jetzt ganz normal aus!

dann die neuen Wettereinstellungen: da ist zwar jetzt auch eine Nacht-Einstellung ein wenig komisch geworden (sehr hell.... die Landschaft leuchtet blau, die Wolken leuchten rot.... mitten in der Nacht!!!). Sieht aber auf jeden Fall IMMER hammergeil aus und bringt mehr Abwechslung!

die neuen Bodentexturen: am Anfang dachte ich, ich hätte die falsch installiert.... mir war nix besonderes aufgefallen. Dann hab ich sie gelöscht und als ich das Spiel wieder angemacht hab, ist mir fast schlecht geworden, als ich die original Texturen gesehen hab!! ohne scheiß, dass ist echt ein krasser Unterschied! V.a. weil die neuen eher zur "grafischen Qualität" des Spiels passen!!!!

die farbige Karte war mir ein wenig zu pixelig, hätte sie aber behalten, wenn nach einmal laden statt der Karte nicht nur noch weiß da gewesen wäre.... (k.A. wieso...)
habse dann wieder deinstalliert, weil ich's eh ned sooooo doll fand

die Rüstungspuppen sind der absolute Hammer!!! echt tolle Idee!

beim verbesserten Wasser gings mir (über Wasser) wie bei den Bodentexturen... unter Wasser fällts direkt auf, man sieht mal endlich was!!! (aber nicht unrealistisch viel)

auch der neue Nachthimmel sieht bedeutend besser aus! hab das Set "Enhanded Nebula" + "Enhanced Moons" geholt.... also eigentlich nix als aufpolierte Versionen des Original-Himmels... (EDIT: da scheint er jetzt aber ein bischen zu ruckeln, wenn ich hochguck... schade!)

FAZIT: habe jetzt etwa 10-12 Plugins (mit den ganzen Bugfixes) installiert und aktiviert!!!    ->  JETZT ist das Spiel so, wie ich's mir vorgestellt hatte!!!

UND BETHESDA HATTE NIX DAMIT ZU TUN!!!!!!
ich frag mich echt, wieso die v.a. das mit den unscharfen, verwaschenen, total hässlichen Texturen in der Entfernung nicht besser hinbekommen haben.....
GUCKT EUCH MAL DIESE MODS AN!!!!  VERDAMMT....

das Spiel ist für mich eh nix anderes als ein vom Spielprinzip gestrafftes Morrowind auf ner andreren Karte, mit fast denselben Quests (OK, ein paar gute neue Ideen sind dabei) und halt der neuen Grafikengine.
Und die hat wohl die meiste Zeit und das meiste Geld gekostet.....
Viel mehr als die Grafik ändert sich eh heutzutage nicht mehr bei neuen Spielen.....

EDIT: Man beachte mein System (Signatur) -> hatte keine merklichen Performance-Einbrüche trotz mickriger 128 MB Video-RAM. Einzig im Hafenviertel bei den Hütten, wenn man sich zu dem langen imperialen Gebäude dreht (die Lager). Da bricht er jetzt auf 0,001 FPS ein... geht aber, wenn ich direkt wieder weggucke.... kein Plan, was das soll, vielleicht berechnet er noch die Texturen HINTER dem Gebäude mit.... also auch die ganze Kaiserstadt (?)
und es könnte sein, dass er jetzt ein paar Laderuckler mehr hat... das wäre aber auch kein Wunder bei nur 128 MB Grafikspeicher.... *schnief*
jeder mit ner 256er und aufwärts -> bedenkenlos installieren!


----------



## Megajul (16. April 2006)

Was ich an Mods sehr nett fände wären noch mehr Kartenoptionen. Zum Beispiel Notizen anzubringen oder geschlossene Oblivion Tore auszublenden etc. Auch gibt es eine Sache die mich am Weltendesing etwas störrt.

Cyrodiil ist voll von Ruinen, Höhlen und Minen. Alle sind voll mit Goblins und Räubern. Auch Vardenfell war voll davon, doch waren viele Minen auch einfach wirkliche Minen in denen gearbeitet wurde und neben den verlassen Festungen und Schreinen gab es auch einige Festungen der Kaiserlichen Legion.

Cyrodiil wirkt gegen das eher rauhe Vardenfell wie eine anarchische Region. Keine einzige Mine wird nicht von Goblins bevölkert und sämtliche Festungen sind Ruinen, voll von Räubern. Wo ist die Legion stationiert? Die gewaltige Metropole der Kaiserstadt wirkt im Spiel selbst eher klein.

Ich würde mir einen Mod wünschen, der Cyrodiil mehr Echtheit verleiht. Minen und Höhlen in denen einfach nur gearbeitet wird oder ein schrulliger Magier lebt. Festungen, welche von der Legion bewohnt werden etc. Nicht nur zigtausende Dungeons. Das mag nun kleinlich klingen, doch diese Mängel trüben das Gefühl der Echtheit, der Welt von Tamriel.


----------



## grungebass (16. April 2006)

liebe MOD-Autoren: HÖRET DIE WORTE DIESES USERS!!!
Er spricht voll Weisheit!

Das Handbuch hatte doch versprochen, dass man Kartenmarkierungen machen kann! Wenn das irgendwie geht, krieg ich's partout nicht hin!
und geschlossene Oblivion-Tore müssten echt ein anders-farbiges Symbol bekommen (oder ganz verschwinden!!)

Ich hab echt langsam den Eindruck, Bethesda VERLÄSST sich schon auf die Community.... frei nach dem Motto "gekauft wird's ja eh!!!"


----------



## HanFred (17. April 2006)

grungebass am 16.04.2006 23:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Handbuch hatte doch versprochen, dass man Kartenmarkierungen machen kann! Wenn das irgendwie geht, krieg ich's partout nicht hin!


damit sind wohl die markierungen gemeint, die es automatisch setzt, wenn man eine quest aktiv setzt.


----------



## KONNAITN (17. April 2006)

HanFred am 17.04.2006 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> grungebass am 16.04.2006 23:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man kann schon auch eigene Markierungen setzen, aber im Handbuch steht, dass das mit einem Linksklick auf die Karte funktioniert, was nur die halbe Wahrheit ist. Markierungen setzt man durch Linksklick + Shift.



			
				grungebass am 16.04.2006 23:27 schrieb:
			
		

> und geschlossene Oblivion-Tore müssten echt ein anders-farbiges Symbol bekommen (oder ganz verschwinden!!)


Ganz deiner Meinung. Und leider kann man geschlossene Tore auch nicht selbst kennzeichnen, weil man nur eine einzige (!) Markierung setzen kann. 
Ideal wäre es, wenn man selbst Notizen auf Karte hinzufügen könnte, aber für ein X-Box Interface kommt das natürlich nicht in Frage.


----------



## Nexan (17. April 2006)

Hier gibts ein tolles PlugIn für Vampire!  

Aber seht selbst...


> Beschreibung:
> 
> ---Schloss Veratu Version 1.2---
> 
> ...



Hier gibts das PlugIn: http://tes-oblivion.de/forum/portal.php (regestrierung notwendig)


----------



## bumi (22. April 2006)

*AW: Modsammlung!*



			
				Shadow_Man am 02.04.2006 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Und hier noch etwas für Leute, die ihr Oblivion grafisch aufbessern wollen bzw. denen die "matschigen" Texturen im Hintergrund nicht gefallen. Einfach diese beiden nachfolgenden Mods installieren und das Problem ist Geschichte
> http://www.elderscrolls.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328524
> http://www.elderscrolls.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=330112&st=0


 [/quote]

Diese Links funktionieren nicht!  
(der zweite Funktioniert, ist ohne den ersten aber uninteressant)


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. April 2006)

*AW: Modsammlung!*



			
				bumi am 22.04.2006 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 02.04.2006 22:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Links funktionieren nicht!  
(der zweite Funktioniert, ist ohne den ersten aber uninteressant) [/quote]

also bei mir gehts^^ man kann ja auch die downloads noch anderweitig erhalten.
Riesengroßes Dankeschön nochmal an Shadow für seine Bemühungen um die plugins - besonders die Racedescription und vampirtrank plugins habe ich gebraucht


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. April 2006)

*AW: Modsammlung!*



> -----------------------------*Bravil Scum*--------------------------------------------------
> 
> Dieser Pack enthält Waffen, Rüstungen und Kleidung, die Bravil noch düsterer und dreckiger machen.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.planetoblivion.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=330&Itemid=72





> ---------------------------*Birnes Balancing Pack*-------------------------------------
> 
> Einige Plugins, die einzeln (de)aktiviert werden können. (*) Markiert Plugins, die auch für die EV geeignet sein sollten:
> 
> ...





> -----------------------------*Bruma Residence v0.3*------------------------------
> 
> Bruma Residence ist ein Remake der altbekannten Balmora Residence aus Morrowind für Oblivion - viele Fans werden sich sofort vertraut fühlen und gut zurechtkommen. Für diejenigen, die Balmora Residence nicht kennen: Dieses Haus bietet vom anspruchsvollen Live-Action-Übungsraum über das umfangreiche Alchemielabor bis zum in Detailarbeit angelegten Herbarium mit privatem Weinberg einfach alles, was ein Haus benötigt - für lau. Keine überteuerten Häuserpreise, einfach gelegen in der idyllischen Lage von Bruma - direkt neben dem Schloss.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.planetoblivion.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=307&Itemid=72





> ---------------------------*Geheimer Unterschlupf v0.9*-----------------------
> 
> Ihr Edlen Abenteurer! Seid ihr auf der Suche nach einer gemütlichen und dennoch geräumigen Bleibe für euren tapferen Helden? Lebt ihr gern versteckt von eurer Außenwelt? Dann ist Dragonslayer's Geheimer Unterschlupf genau das Richtige für Euch. Direkt in Anvil gibt es ein verlassenes Haus, dessen Untergeschoß ihr doch mal näher untersuchen solltet. Hier finden sich nicht nur eine gemütliche Ruhestätte, sondern auch ein Alchemieraum für den engagierten Alchemisten, mit Gefäßen für jede Alchemiezutat Cyrodiils. Außerdem könnt ihr auf der Hauseigenden Bogenschießanlage oder in der Bibilothek entspannen. Und auch das Lager ist eine Freude für jeden Dungeon-plündernden Abenteuer. Also worauf wartet ihr noch, tapfere Abenteuer, begebt euch nach Anvil und seht selbst!
> 
> *Download*: http://www.planetoblivion.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=253&Itemid=72





> --------------------------------------*Inselvilla*----------------------------------------
> 
> Eine kleine Villa um dem Spieler Schutz vor jeglichen Gefahren zu bieten.
> Die Insel befindet sich links vom Eingang des Kaisergefängnis.
> ...





> -----------------------*Quest: Der alte Erzmagier*----------------------------------
> 
> Der Auftraggeber steht in der Geheimen Universität in der Kaiserstadt im innenbereich zwischen den Übungsräumen und dem Chironasium. Er trägt ein schwarzes Gewand.
> 
> ...





> -----------------------------*Vampir-Alterungsentfernung*----------------------
> 
> Genervt davon, daß euer Charakter als Vampir nicht nur rote Augen und längere Beißerchen, sondern auch ein Gesicht wie seine eigene Vorfahren erhält? Der Grund dafür ist, daß Vampire im Spiel automatisch zwanzig Jahre älter gemacht werden.
> 
> ...





> ---------------------------------*Kriegergildenfix*--------------------------------------
> 
> Aufgrund eines Bugs ist es manchmal nicht möglich die Kriegergilde durchzuspielen. Dieses PlugIn behebt den Auftragsstop!
> 
> ...


----------



## Megajul (24. April 2006)

*AW: Modsammlung!*

Sehr wünschenswert, fände ich übrigens einen Animal-Realism-Mod wie bei Morrowind. Es nervt mich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich und ist auch völlig unrealistisch, dass einen jeder Wolf, Bär und jede noch so blöde Schlammkrabbe sofort angreift!


----------



## Killtech (24. April 2006)

*AW: Modsammlung!*



			
				Megajul am 24.04.2006 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr wünschenswert, fände ich übrigens einen Animal-Realism-Mod wie bei Morrowind. Es nervt mich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich und ist auch völlig unrealistisch, dass einen jeder Wolf, Bär und jede noch so blöde Schlammkrabbe sofort angreift!


Absolut kein Problem. Hier kannst du die Mod runterladen.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. April 2006)

*AW: Modsammlung!*



			
				Megajul am 24.04.2006 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr wünschenswert, fände ich übrigens einen Animal-Realism-Mod wie bei Morrowind. Es nervt mich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich und ist auch völlig unrealistisch, dass einen jeder Wolf, Bär und jede noch so blöde Schlammkrabbe sofort angreift!



naja,öhm....du hast angst vor wölfen und schlammkrabben?   bei mir werden die inzwischen durch Trolle und Irrlichter ersetzt - die können ruhig aggressiv sein, will ja was zu tun haben^^


----------



## Chello (26. April 2006)

*AW: Modsammlung!*

Hallo ich habe da ein Problem und zwar was mache ich mit .7z Dateien?
Hab mir diese Villa runtergeladen, aber egal wo ich es hin kopier, kann ich es nicht in den Spieldateien auswählen. Nur Mod´s mit .esp endung, die funzen einwandfrei....

Sind .7z Dateien, gepackte Dateien, die man vielleicht nur mit einem exotischen Packprogramm öffnen kann? Oder brauch ich TES? kp...

Bitte um Hilfe...


----------



## olstyle (26. April 2006)

*AW: Modsammlung!*



			
				Chello am 26.04.2006 08:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich habe da ein Problem und zwar was mache ich mit .7z Dateien?
> Hab mir diese Villa runtergeladen, aber egal wo ich es hin kopier, kann ich es nicht in den Spieldateien auswählen. Nur Mod´s mit .esp endung, die funzen einwandfrei....
> 
> Sind .7z Dateien, gepackte Dateien, die man vielleicht nur mit einem exotischen Packprogramm öffnen kann? Oder brauch ich TES? kp...
> ...


*.7z ist ein gepackter Ordner, dieser lässt sich z.B. mit der Freeware  7zip entpacken. Da mit diesem Packformat bis zu viermal kleinere Dateien als mit .zip möglich sind befürworte ich es eigentlich, nur leider kann Windows es halt von haus aus nicht enpacken.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## Chello (26. April 2006)

*AW: Modsammlung!*



			
				olstyle am 26.04.2006 09:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Chello am 26.04.2006 08:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab es mir fast gedacht...danke für den Link....jetzt hab ich, WinZip, WinRar, WinAce...und zu guter letzt 7Zip^^....warum können die sich nicht alle mal auf eins einigen


----------



## olstyle (26. April 2006)

*AW: Modsammlung!*



			
				Chello am 26.04.2006 09:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab es mir fast gedacht...danke für den Link....jetzt hab ich, WinZip, WinRar, WinAce...und zu guter letzt 7Zip^^....warum können die sich nicht alle mal auf eins einigen


winRar und Winzip kannst du getrost runter schmeissen, nur ace beherscht 7zip nicht.
Und damit es hier nicht ganz zum offtopic ausartet:
Oblivion Deutsch gibt es jetzt in der Version 2.03
http://www.planetoblivion.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=216&Itemid=72
mfg Olstyle


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. April 2006)

*AW: Modsammlung!*



> --------------------*[REL] Oblivion Texture Replacer: Landscapes*--------------
> 
> Mit diesem neuen Texturenreplacer ist es möglich die Landschaft stark zu verschönern:
> 
> ...


----------



## HanFred (26. April 2006)

*AW: Modsammlung!*

cool, er ist fertig. jetzt muss ich Jarrods mod wohl wieder runterschmeissen.


----------



## olstyle (26. April 2006)

*AW: Modsammlung!*



			
				HanFred am 26.04.2006 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> cool, er ist fertig. jetzt muss ich Jarrods mod wohl wieder runterschmeissen.


Dito
Der plötzliche Ansturm scheint aber den Server gekillt zu haben.


----------



## Killtech (26. April 2006)

*AW: Modsammlung!*



			
				olstyle am 26.04.2006 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 26.04.2006 18:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dito, und.... ja! *g*

Gleich mal die 2048-Version testen. Bin mal gespannt ob mein Rechenknecht dabei Blut und Galle spuckt. 

MfG, Killtech


----------



## olstyle (26. April 2006)

*AW: Modsammlung!*



			
				Killtech am 26.04.2006 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 26.04.2006 18:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.psychodogstudios.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4663&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=120
Ist der original Forenthreat dazu, dort sollte es dann auch Melung über weitere Download-Seiten geben. Wenn ich mir den letztden Post so ansehe(der mit den +600mem) werde ich wohl nur die 1024er-Version testen(auf 7800GS).
mfg Olstyle
EDIT: Gerade mal mit dem VidMem-Watcher bei meiner momentanen Config mit Jarrods Mod getestet, selbst da bleiben nurnoch ein paar MB frei.


----------



## Killtech (26. April 2006)

*AW: Modsammlung!*



			
				olstyle am 26.04.2006 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT: Gerade mal mit dem VidMem-Watcher bei meiner momentanen Config mit Jarrods Mod getestet, selbst da bleiben nurnoch ein paar MB frei.


Habs auch gerade mit der 1024er getestet. Leistungstechnisch gesehen, konnte ich keine Unterschiede feststellen. Läuft einwandfrei... (System siehe Signatur, falls nötig)

Dafür sieht das Game jedenfalls noch eine ganze Ecke besser aus.  

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. April 2006)

*AW: Modsammlung!*



			
				Killtech am 26.04.2006 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 26.04.2006 18:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann das nur bestätigen, selbst auf meinem Rechner hab ich kaum Performanceveränderungen gespürt. Sieht jetzt wirklich sehr gut aus


----------



## Killtech (26. April 2006)

*Warnung - Grafikfehler im Norden mit dem neuen Texturpaket*

*Warnung:*

Solltet ihr gerne und oft im Norden (sprich Bruma und Umgebung) unterwegs sein, dann würde ich euch von der Installation der neuen Texturen abraten. So schick sie auch aussehen mögen, im angesprochenen Gebiet bilden sich Grafikfehler auf Steinen und Böden.

Das sieht dann ungefähr so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klicken für Großansicht!)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klicken für Großansicht!)

Die Bilder stammen aus dem 3D-Center Forum. Das Phänomen konnte ich jedoch auch selbst beobachten, und bin daher wieder auf Jarrods Texturmod umgestiegen. 

MfG, Killtech


----------



## perry1965 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Modsammlung!*



			
				Shadow_Man am 26.04.2006 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Killtech am 26.04.2006 18:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wo genau soll man die hineinkopieren?
Ich hab schon einige Mod´s oben, auch die von Texturverbesserungen, muß ich die jetzt wieder runtergeben?

Danke Perry


----------



## kingston (26. April 2006)

Megajul am 16.04.2006 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich an Mods sehr nett fände wären noch mehr Kartenoptionen. Zum Beispiel Notizen anzubringen oder geschlossene Oblivion Tore auszublenden etc. Auch gibt es eine Sache die mich am Weltendesing etwas störrt.
> 
> Cyrodiil ist voll von Ruinen, Höhlen und Minen. Alle sind voll mit Goblins und Räubern. Auch Vardenfell war voll davon, doch waren viele Minen auch einfach wirkliche Minen in denen gearbeitet wurde und neben den verlassen Festungen und Schreinen gab es auch einige Festungen der Kaiserlichen Legion.
> 
> ...



Diese Features kommen dann alle in Gothic 3.   

Aber mal zum Thema. Ich möchte diesen Jerrods Texturen mod installieren. 
Man soll laut read me den "landscape" Ordner in das Texturenverzeichniss kopieren. Nun, ich finde dieses aber nicht wo es laut Angaben sein soll. 
Ich hab nur ....Oblivion\Data\ und darin Musik , Shaders und Video. Aber keinen Ordner für Texturen. Kan mir jemand mal helfen der diesen Mod installiert hat?


----------



## olstyle (27. April 2006)

kingston am 26.04.2006 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal zum Thema. Ich möchte diesen Jerrods Texturen mod installieren.
> Man soll laut read me den "landscape" Ordner in das Texturenverzeichniss kopieren. Nun, ich finde dieses aber nicht wo es laut Angaben sein soll.
> Ich hab nur ....Oblivion\Data\ und darin Musik , Shaders und Video. Aber keinen Ordner für Texturen. Kan mir jemand mal helfen der diesen Mod installiert hat?


Musst den Ordner "textures" in Data neu erstellen!
Für alle mit Texturfehler bei Quarl:
In dem von mir gepostetem Threat gibt es auch schon ein Update für dieses Problem.
mfg Olstyle
EDIT: Bei mir funzt die 1024er Version(von Fileplanet gezogen+Update) und dass  auch in Bruma(am Wolkenherschertempel versucht). Allerdings habe ich in Cheydinal und Anvil meinen Grafikspeicher(256 mb)  für kurze Zeit gesprengt (mit VidMemWatcher nachgemessen)als ich mich einmal um mich selbst gedreht habe,das war aber Vorher wohl auch schon so("gefühltes" Nachladen; nicht nachgemessen !).


----------



## Chello (28. April 2006)

Ich hab kein Plan von Mod´s erstellen, also hier eine Idee.
Ich habe in der Oblivion.ini den FOV(denke mal Field of View) Wert, von 75 auf 100 gesetzt, da sich das auch schon bei so manchen 3D-Shooter bewährt hat. Mann sieht mehr von der Spielwelt und es ist so übersichtlicher.

Problem: Das Interface, verutscht dabei mit, sprich alle Anzeigen, Menüs etc.
wäre für mich kein Problem, würden die Grafischen Icons mit den Buttons, welche man mit der Maus drückt mit verutschen.

Ich weiss nicht ob es so verständlich ist, aber wenn Ihr es selber mal ausprobiert wisst Ihr was ich mein...

Also, wäre schön wenn Jemand ne Mod heraus bringen könnte der das Problem behebt. Danke im voraus.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. April 2006)

Chello am 28.04.2006 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab kein Plan von Mod´s erstellen, also hier eine Idee.
> Ich habe in der Oblivion.ini den FOV(denke mal Field of View) Wert, von 75 auf 100 gesetzt, da sich das auch schon bei so manchen 3D-Shooter bewährt hat. Mann sieht mehr von der Spielwelt und es ist so übersichtlicher.
> 
> Problem: Das Interface, verutscht dabei mit, sprich alle Anzeigen, Menüs etc.
> ...



das verrutschen tritt schon bei nem Wert von 80 auf. Allerdings hat man mit 100 wirklich mehr sichtweite und details,stimmt schon. Da fängt allerdings auch an meine Performance drunter zu leiden. Vielleicht kriegt das ja jemand hin, die modder sind ja fleißig


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Warnung - Grafikfehler im Norden mit dem neuen Texturpaket*



			
				Killtech am 26.04.2006 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> *Warnung:*
> 
> Solltet ihr gerne und oft im Norden (sprich Bruma und Umgebung) unterwegs sein, dann würde ich euch von der Installation der neuen Texturen abraten. So schick sie auch aussehen mögen, im angesprochenen Gebiet bilden sich Grafikfehler auf Steinen und Böden.



Dafür gibt es mittlerweile Patches die das Problem beheben:

Patch für 1024er Mod
Patch für 2048er Mod


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Mai 2006)

*Modsammlung!*



> ---------------------*Mein Haus in Dreckhack v1.1*-----------------------------------
> 
> Fügt ein Haus in Dreckhack hinzu - das ultimative Heim für Diebesvolk und Auftragsmörder und all jene, die nicht wie brave Bürger in einer Stadt wohnen wollen.
> Das Haus verfügt über ein Bett, Kisten und Waffenständer und ist recht einfach ausgestattet.
> ...





> --------------------*Die verloren geglaubte Insel v1.0*-------------------------------
> 
> Diese Insel ist ein Paradis für Krieger und Magier. Die Insel beinhaltet einen Trainingsplatz, um seine Waffen oder Zauberskills zu trainieren und ein Alchemielabor mit fast allen Zutaten die es gibt. Außerdem ist ein kleiner Schatz versteckt.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.planetoblivion.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=348&Itemid=72





> -----------------------*Neuer Quest: Gruselige Höhle*-------------------------------
> 
> In der Nähe von Anvil wurden die Banditenüberfälle in letzter Zeit immer schlimmer. Einige Bürger reden davon, dass sie oft viele Banditen in der Nähe einer Höhle nördlich der Stadt sehen.
> Ausserdem ist ein Bretone, der erst vor kurzem nach Cyrodiil gereist ist verschwunden, und es geht das Gerücht um, dass die Räuber ihn gefangen genommen haben.
> ...





> -----------------------------------*Bluttrank*-----------------------------------------------
> 
> Ein kleiner Mod der den Trank Menschenblut die selben Eigenschaften verleit die auch das beissen als Vampier bringen - sprich man ist nach Verzehr wieder in der ersten Vampir-Stufe.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.planetoblivion.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=341&Itemid=72





> ----------------------------------*Schlüsselring*------------------------------------------
> 
> Dieses Plug-in fügt dem Inventar einen Schlüsselring hinzu. So werden die Schlüssel besser organisiert und das Inventar um einiges überschaubarer. Ein Doppelklick auf den Ring löst die Schlüssel, ein weiterer Klick fasst sie wieder zusammen
> 
> ...






> ---------------*[REL-ZAUBER] Wassermelonen beschwören!*-----------------
> 
> Wolltet ihr schon immer eure Feinde in Wassermelonen ertränken? Städte mit grünen Bällen überfluten? Die Rettung ist da!
> 
> ...





> ----------------------------*[RELz] wz_Inventory*---------------------------------------
> 
> Die Community ist dabei das Spiel bzw. Inventar immer weiter zu "dekonsolieren". So erinnert das Inventar wieder viel mehr an Morrowind und ist deutlich übersichtlicher.
> 
> ...





> -----------------------------*Neue Roben*-----------------------------------------------
> 
> Da die Anzahl der Roben in Oblivion leider ein bißchen begrenzt ist, gibt es hier 2 Robenplugins, die einige neue und abwechslungsreichere Roben ins Spiel einfügen.
> 
> ...





> -----------------------------*VT Soulgems (DV)*---------------------------------------
> 
> Das Plugin ändert die Texturen, Meshes und Icons der Seelensteine (außer den Schwarzen). Die Meshes basieren auf den Morrowind-Seelensteinen - alle außer dem Großen Seelenstein. Aufgrund von Problemen mit dem Mesh nutzt dieser den Mesh des Größeren Seelensteins mit anderer Textur und anderem Icon.
> 
> ...





> ----------------------------*Der Wurmkönig (DV)*--------------------------------------
> 
> In Anvil, in der Nähe des Benirus Anwesens, findet man eine Falltür die in das Grab des Wurmkönigs führt, dort muss man sich an starken Gegnern (Totenbeschwörer, Fürchterliche Zombies und ein Totenbeschwörer-Boss) vorbeikämpfen. Als Belohnung winkt einem die Robe des Wurmkönigs als leichte oder schwere Rüstung; dazu gibt's noch den Stab des Wurmkönigs.
> 
> ...


----------



## nepmek (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: NSC Level = Spieler Level*



			
				DRosa50447 am 31.03.2006 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hab da ein Problem mit Oblivion. Es nervt mich echt an ,das man in diesem Game zum Durchschnitt verdammt ist!     Was bringt es mir dar zu Leveln, wenn sich eh nichts ändert, weil alle sich anpassen?
> Und das Gefühl einer echten Welt kommt auch nicht auf wenn auf einmall selbst der Möchtegern Räuber von Neben an mit Glas oder Deadric Zeug rum läuft.
> Ich hab zwar von dem Random Mod gehört. Hab ihn aber nicht installiert weil ich kein bock hab im 1. Dungon mit einem Level 1 Char. Auf nen Lich zu treffen!
> ...



Ich denke, dass das keiner machen wird. Warum? Weil dann das Spiel langweilig würde... Ich finde es gut, dass sich die Fähigkeiten der 
Gegner an meinen anpassen. So sind alle Kämpfe nicht zu schwer und nicht zu leicht (ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel^^)


Aber ich habe mal ne ganz andere Frage. Gibt es einen Mod, der sich speziell auf das Leben als Vampir bezieht?? Ich fände ne eigene Stadt mit Quests, usw. ziemlich nett!! Denn in Oblivion ist man als Vampir irgendwie auf verlorenem Posten. Wenn es keinen gibt, setzt ich mich mal in den Ferien ran und werkeln was schönes^^


----------



## olstyle (7. Mai 2006)

*Kinder*

Gibt es eigentlich schon jemanden der an einem "Die Kinder von Cyrodiil"-Mod arbeitet? In den Städten wirkt es ja schon recht leer ohne sie. Auf jeden Fall sollte man die Kinder mit einer"Krone" versehen, sie also unsterblich machen. So sollte es eigentlich auch keine (all zu großen) Beschwerden über Kindermörder etc. geben.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Mai 2006)

*Modsammlung!*



> ------------------------------*Landhaus*-----------------------------------------------
> 
> Dies ist die Insel eines verloren geglaubten Drachenkriegers. Diese Insel ist verlassen aber beinhaltet einen Schatz den der Drachenkrieger zurückgelassen hat. Dieser muss jedoch erst gefunden werden.
> 
> ...




Neue Rassen



> --------------------------*Daimos Kreaturen: Kobold*----------------------------
> 
> Screenshot
> 
> *Download*: http://www.planetoblivion.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=379&Itemid=72





> ----------------------*Daimos Kreaturen: Drachenmensch*----------------------
> 
> Screenshot
> 
> *Download*: http://www.planetoblivion.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=377&Itemid=72





> -------------------------*Daimos Kreaturen: Azuras Garde*---------------------
> 
> Drei Rassen in einem Pack, die sich alle durch ihre schwarzen Augen auszeichnen.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.planetoblivion.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=375&Itemid=72





> -----------------------------*Daimos Kreaturen: Zwerg*---------------------------
> 
> Screenshot
> 
> *Download*: http://www.planetoblivion.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=373&Itemid=72





> -----------------------*Daimos Kreaturen: Schatten von Oblivion*-------------
> 
> Eine daedrisch-inspirierte Rasse.
> 
> ...





> ------------------------------------*Gnom*----------------------------------------------
> 
> Die Gnome sind eine sehr kleine aber Zähe rasse. Ihre natürlichen Talente bei Akrobatik, Atletik, Nahkampf, Alchemie, Schwerer Rüstung und Beschwörung.
> 
> ...





> ----------------------------------*Vampire Race*-----------------------------------
> 
> Dieses Plugin fügt eine Vampir-Rasse hinzu, die im Gegensatz zu anderen Plugins kein durch Vampirismus entstelltes Gesicht hat, aber trotzdem Vampir ist (mit allen normalen Vampirfähigkeiten, allerdings muss man kein Blut zu sich nehmen, wird aber für immer auf der Vampirstufe von 25 bleiben). Das man alle Vampirzauber hat wird dadurch ausgeglichen, dass man recht unbeliebt bei anderen Völkern ist.
> Vampire eignen sich gut als Assassinen, da sie Stark sind, aber auch geschickt im Umgang mit dem Bogen.
> ...





> ----------------------------------*Race Enabler DV*--------------------------------
> 
> Dieses Plugin ermöglicht es, Rassen aus Plugins auch direkt vom ersten Rassenauswahlmenü zu spielen - viele Benutzererstellte Rassen versagen ohne dieses Plugin bei der Charaktergenerierung, da die Quest nicht weiterläuft. Dieses Plugin schließt die Lücke in der Questkette, indem es rassenunspezifische Schmährufe für den Gefangenen aus der anderen Zelle hinzufügt.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.planetoblivion.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=367&Itemid=72





> ---------------------------------*Rasse Ändern*------------------------------------
> 
> Dies ist ein mod, der es ermöglicht,im Spiel die Hauptfertigkeiten, die Rasse und das Sternzeichen zu ändern. Züsätzlich kann man die Rasse Dremora und Vampir zu Begin auswählen.
> 
> ...


----------



## grungebass (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Modsammlung!*

-------------- die Frage hat sich erledigt -----------------

sorry


----------



## Ch-M8 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Modsammlung!*



> --------------------*Die verloren geglaubte Insel v1.0*-------------------------------
> 
> Diese Insel ist ein Paradis für Krieger und Magier. Die Insel beinhaltet einen Trainingsplatz, um seine Waffen oder Zauberskills zu trainieren und ein Alchemielabor mit fast allen Zutaten die es gibt. Außerdem ist ein kleiner Schatz versteckt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Modsammlung!*



			
				Ch-M8 am 16.05.2006 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> > --------------------*Die verloren geglaubte Insel v1.0*-------------------------------
> >
> > Diese Insel ist ein Paradis für Krieger und Magier. Die Insel beinhaltet einen Trainingsplatz, um seine Waffen oder Zauberskills zu trainieren und ein Alchemielabor mit fast allen Zutaten die es gibt. Außerdem ist ein kleiner Schatz versteckt.
> >
> > ...



Nein eigentlich braucht man sich da nicht anmelden, kann man alles so downloaden. Wie ich gerade sehe, existiert das Plugin auch gar nicht mehr auf der Seite, wurde anscheinend runtergenommen.


----------



## VFX1 (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Modsammlung!*

Nein eigentlich braucht man sich da nicht anmelden, kann man alles so downloaden.... [/quote]

Hi @all,

also ich hab da meist ein Problem, wenn ich mir von Planet Oblivion etwas runterladen will:

sobald ich auf den "Download"-Button drücke, erscheinen in meinem IE lauter kryptische Zeichen(sieht wie n Quellcode aus). Aber der Download startet nicht! Hat jemand hier das selbe Problem, oder viell. die Lösung dazu?
Wäre euch sehr dankbar.

mfg


----------



## rastamanvibration (23. Mai 2006)

*Level of Detail für Gesichtsmodelle?*

Guden Tach
In der aktuellen PCGH ist auf S.92 die Rede von einem Mod namens Level of Detail für Gesichtsmodelle der unter Webcode 24SZ zu finden sei.
Auf der Seite gibt es tonnenweise Mods und ich kann den Mod da patu nicht finden.
Hat zufällig jemand nen Link zu genau diesen Mod?


----------



## Fipseman (26. Mai 2006)

Fipseman am 26.05.2006 schrieb:
			
		

> Killtech am 07.04.2006 02:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IXS (5. Juni 2006)

Killtech am 04.04.2006 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Altes Wasser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist zwar schon etwas länger zurück... Aber, was soll dieser Mod bewirken?
Ich nutze die original Version ohne Patches undd das Wasser sieht aus wie "Neues Wasser". Scheinbar hat jemand im ersten Bild die Wasserreflexion deaktiviert... dann sieht das so aus.


----------



## shimmyrot (5. Juni 2006)

Das Wasser wird durchsichtiger und auch unter Wasser sieht man viel weiter, man muss also nicht mehr in dieser Matschbrühe schwimmen


----------



## CyclopGraz (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kinder*



			
				olstyle am 07.05.2006 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich schon jemanden der an einem "Die Kinder von Cyrodiil"-Mod arbeitet? In den Städten wirkt es ja schon recht leer ohne sie. Auf jeden Fall sollte man die Kinder mit einer"Krone" versehen, sie also unsterblich machen. So sollte es eigentlich auch keine (all zu großen) Beschwerden über Kindermörder etc. geben.
> mfg Olstyle



Die Altersstruktur der Elderscrolls- Serie wundert mich schon von anfang an.
Auch wenn Elfen recht langlebig sind müßen die mittlerweile ein gewaltiges Pensionsproblem haben.   

Außerdem ist ja öfters von Familien die rede.


----------



## FerociousBlade (9. Juni 2006)

*offizieller Patch?*

Wann kommt eigentlich der offizielle deutsche Patch an dem die Entwickler anscheinend ach so fleißig arbeiten?!

Oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Andy19 (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: offizieller Patch?*



			
				FerociousBlade am 09.06.2006 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann kommt eigentlich der offizielle deutsche Patch an dem die Entwickler anscheinend ach so fleißig arbeiten?!
> 
> Oder hab ich was verpasst?


Ach, die arbeiten doch noch an einem deutschen Patch? Vielleicht kommt der Patch schon dieses Jahr raus, die sollen sich bloß nicht überarbeiten.


----------



## Reaper86 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: offizieller Patch?*

weiß jemand was über den mod "Wizards Tower" zu berichten ich will den mir eventuel anschaffen. 

Is der gut?


----------



## autumnSkies (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: offizieller Patch?*

Ich suche verzweifelt eine Mod der das Hauptquest ausmerzt. Mir hängen die Oblivion Tore zum Hals raus! Allerdings suche ich nciht so etwas wie Quick Start da sich dort ja auch spätestens bei Kvatch die Tore öffnen. Ich suche also eher eine Mod, wo zu Spielbeginn, das Hauptquest schon gelöst wurde.

Habe schon selber probiert zu modden aber das ist mir leider etwas zu hoch. 
Ich suche schon seit Wochen nach einer solchen Mod, also wenn wer was weiß oder mir sagen kann wie ich sowas bauen kann: BITTE eine PN zukommen lassen! Danke!!!


----------



## Shandras (27. Juni 2006)

*Ren's Beauty Pack*

Habe mir oben genannten Mod installiert und wollte ein neues Spiel beginnen, was aber aufgrund des Mods nicht funktioniert, da die Gefängnisgesprächs-Szene mit dem Mithäftling nicht startet (er steht zwar auf, aber sagt nichts). Und folglich kommen auch die Wachen + Kaiser nicht...

Kann man das irgendwie beheben? Denn ich möchte schon meinen "neuen" Char verwenden.
Denn ohne Mod starten und hinterher ausserhalb des Gefängnises einen neuen Char zu verwenden geht ja nicht!


----------



## shimmyrot (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ren's Beauty Pack*



			
				Shandras am 27.06.2006 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir oben genannten Mod installiert und wollte ein neues Spiel beginnen, was aber aufgrund des Mods nicht funktioniert, da die Gefängnisgesprächs-Szene mit dem Mithäftling nicht startet (er steht zwar auf, aber sagt nichts). Und folglich kommen auch die Wachen + Kaiser nicht...
> 
> Kann man das irgendwie beheben? Denn ich möchte schon meinen "neuen" Char verwenden.
> Denn ohne Mod starten und hinterher ausserhalb des Gefängnises einen neuen Char zu verwenden geht ja nicht!



Benutzt entweder diesen Fix:  http://www.tessource.net/files/cache/1815.html, 
oder starte das Spiel mit einer normalen Rasse und änders dann am Ausgang der Kanalisation, oder ändere deine Rasse mit der Konsole (showracemenu)  ..... Dann gibts auch keine Probleme mit der Sprachausgabe.

Das ist übrigens bei allen neuen Rassen so.


----------



## Shandras (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ren's Beauty Pack*

Thx, hat alles wunderbar geklappt!


----------



## Amanie (5. Juli 2006)

*Neusten MODS? Wo ...*

Listet ihr eigentlich immer die neusten Mods auf?
Oder kennt jemand ne seite wo das der Fall ist


----------



## shimmyrot (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Neusten MODS? Wo ...*



			
				Amanie am 05.07.2006 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Listet ihr eigentlich immer die neusten Mods auf?
> Oder kennt jemand ne seite wo das der Fall ist


 In diesem Thread auf Scharesoft.de werden gute neue Mods aller Art vorgestellt, eine beachtliche Liste bis jetzt.

Sonst guck ich immer mal ins TES Oblivion Forum

Die größte Download Ressurce ist jedoch Tessource.net, mit fast 3000 Mods, jedoch muss man sich dann selbst ein Bild der Mods machen bzw. sie finden.


----------



## Amanie (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Neusten MODS? Wo ...*



			
				shimmyrot am 05.07.2006 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Amanie am 05.07.2006 12:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




danke sehr°


----------



## Shandras (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ren's Beauty Pack*



			
				Shandras am 28.06.2006 09:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Thx, hat alles wunderbar geklappt!



Edit:
Doch nicht so 100%ig; kann jetzt zwar mit meinem "neuen" Char spielen, aber kein einziger (!) NPC hat jetzt ne Sprachausgabe. Alle bleiben stumm.
Gibt's da auch nen Fix?


----------



## shimmyrot (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ren's Beauty Pack*



			
				Shandras am 08.07.2006 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Shandras am 28.06.2006 09:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Benutzt du den Custom Race Fix?? Wenn du damit ein neues Spiel anfängst dürfte es eigentlich keine Probleme mehr geben.


----------



## Larry_C (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ren's Beauty Pack*

SORRY hat sich erledigt!


----------



## Shandras (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ren's Beauty Pack*



> Benutzt du den Custom Race Fix?? Wenn du damit ein neues Spiel anfängst dürfte es eigentlich keine Probleme mehr geben.



Jep, hab ich.
Aber mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass manche (!) doch reden (z. B. Jensine im Marktviertel) aber grob gesagt, 99% sind stumm.


----------



## shimmyrot (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ren's Beauty Pack*



			
				Shandras am 14.07.2006 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Jep, hab ich.
> Aber mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass manche (!) doch reden (z. B. Jensine im Marktviertel) aber grob gesagt, 99% sind stumm.


Dann dürfte es eigentlich nicht an der Rasse liegen. Hast du probeweise nochmal eine originale Rasse ausprobiert? Sonst würde ich mal alle anderen Mods deaktivieren. Du könntest auch die Hardwarebeschleunigung der Soundkarte runterschrauben. Das hat bei manchen geholfen. 
(Bei xp unter Systemsteuerung --> Soundgeräte-->
Sounds und Audiogeräte und dann bei Lautsprechereinstellungen auf Erweitert --> Systemleistung)


----------



## Shandras (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ren's Beauty Pack*



> Du könntest auch die Hardwarebeschleunigung der Soundkarte runterschrauben. Das hat bei manchen geholfen.
> (Bei xp unter Systemsteuerung --> Soundgeräte-->
> Sounds und Audiogeräte und dann bei Lautsprechereinstellungen auf Erweitert --> Systemleistung)



Das habe ich gerade überprüft und etwas sehr merkwürdiges festgestellt, dass mir über den Zenit geht...
Ich habe den Soundblaster live audigy eingebaut, aber anscheinend, und das ist mir ein Rätsel, wird meine momentane Audiowiedergabe über den MB-eigenen Realtek AC'97 Audiochip ausgeführt.
Gut, dachte ich, deaktivierst halt den AC und dann geht's ja...dem war aber nicht so.
Danach hatte ich gar keinen Sound mehr. 
Obwohl ja die Soundkarte noch aktiv ist.

So sieht's momentan im Gerätemanager unter Audio-, Video- und Gamecontroller aus:
-Audiocodecs
-Creative Game Ports
-Creative SB Live! series
-Legacy Audiotreiber
-Legacy Aufnahmegerät
-Mediensteuerungsgerät
-Realtek AC'97 Audio
-Videocodecs

Und unter Sounds und Audiogeräte Register-Karte Audio:
Standardgerät Realtek AC'97 Audio , Soundblaster wählbar, aber bei Aktivierung Stille.

Hab ich was verpasst?
Ich will doch nur den MB Chip abschalten und meine Soundkarte benutzen!


----------



## butt3rkeks (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ren's Beauty Pack*



			
				Shandras am 14.07.2006 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> > Du könntest auch die Hardwarebeschleunigung der Soundkarte runterschrauben. Das hat bei manchen geholfen.
> > (Bei xp unter Systemsteuerung --> Soundgeräte-->
> > Sounds und Audiogeräte und dann bei Lautsprechereinstellungen auf Erweitert --> Systemleistung)
> 
> ...


Treiber neu installieren und die Boxen in die Karte stecken 
(Ach btw, hast du den Onboard-Sound im BIOS deaktiviert ?  )


----------



## Shandras (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ren's Beauty Pack*



> ...die Boxen in die Karte stecken
> ... Onboard-Sound im BIOS deaktiviert ?  )



Das naheliegendste war's...danke!

edit:
aber am Oblivion Problem selbst hat sich nichts geändert. Immer noch Stille...
und die NPC's bewegen nichtmal die Lippen beim Reden; auch nicht in selbstablaufenden Sequenzen (Wachmann und Graf in Cheydinal oder Händler und Dealer Argamir in Kaiserstadt)


----------



## Larry_C (17. Juli 2006)

*Zeit anzeigen*

hat jemand vielleicht nen Mod oder ein Plugin gefunden, mit dem man sich die Tageszeit im Spiel anzeigen lassen kann? nervt irgendwie immer ins Quest-Inventar zu gehn um zu sehn wie spät es ist.........


----------



## Farragut (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zeit anzeigen*



			
				Larry_C am 17.07.2006 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand vielleicht nen Mod oder ein Plugin gefunden, mit dem man sich die Tageszeit im Spiel anzeigen lassen kann? nervt irgendwie immer ins Quest-Inventar zu gehn um zu sehn wie spät es ist.........



ich glaub auf sowas banales ist noch nie jemanden gekommen...schliesslich ist die tageszeit nur einen tastendruck entfernt...


----------



## rootie (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Benötigt ihr Boten"-Questleiche*

Also, ich habe hier (http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=362&tid=4868339) ein forum über die (wahrscheinliche) Questleiche "Benötigt ihr Boten" gestartet und hatte vorgeschlagen, dass man dahinter eine Quest setzt, wenn das möglich ist.
Nun frag ich: is das möglich? Oder gibs sowas schon?
Danke im voraus!


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Benötigt ihr Boten"-Questleiche*



> ----------------------------*Die Verlassene Festung v1.1*---------------------------
> 
> Es handelt sich um eine Festung im Osten von Anvil die von Söldnern besetzt ist. Wenn man alle Söldner Vertreibt kann man in der Festung Wohnen. Es gibt auch ein paar kleine Geheimnise zu Endecken wie z.B Geheimräume.Image
> 
> ...





> -------------------------------*Kaiserstadthaus V1.2*-----------------------------------
> 
> Das Kaiserstadt-Haus. Ein wunderschönes Haus gelegen in der wunderbaren Idylle des Tempelbezirks, im typischen Stil der Wohngemächer in der wunderbaren Metropole Kaiserstadt. Dieses Plugin erlaubt euch, diese Residenz euer eigen zu nennen. Bei direktem Teleport in den Tempelbezirk haltet ihr euch links der Tore und eines der wundervollsten Häuser Cyrodiils gehört euch.
> 
> ...





> ---------------------------*Ayleidenpalast v1.0*---------------------------------------
> 
> Dies ist eine Hausmod, sie verfügt über eine verlassene Ayleiden-Ruine nordöstlich von Leyawiin/südöstlich von Bravil die man sich aneignen kann sofern man diese findet.
> 
> ...





> --------------------------*Mein Elfengarten-Bezirk Haus v1.2*---------------------
> 
> Dieses Plugin fügt ein Haus im Elfengarten-Bezirk der Kaiserstadt hinzu - den genauen Standort könnt ihr einer Karte entnehmen, welche im 7-z Archiv dabei ist. Lasst euch überraschen! In diesem Haus ist alles verschlossen. Den Schlüssel findet ihr vor der Haustür in einer kleinen Kiste.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.planetoblivion.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=417&Itemid=72





> ---------------------------------*Kellermod v1.4*----------------------------------------
> 
> Der Kellermod ergänzt die im Spiel zu kaufenden Häuser um Keller mit ausreichend Stauraum für jede Menge Loot.
> 
> ...





> --------------------------------*Chalet Waldesruh v1.1*-------------------------------
> 
> Abseits der üblichen Handelsrouten, an einem kleinen See gelegen, lädt das Chalet Waldesruh ein, etwas zu verweilen und neue Kraft für zukünftige Missionen zu tanken. Es liegt zwischen Skingrad im Westen und Bravil im Osten, ist jedoch auch auf der Karte leicht zu finden.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.planetoblivion.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=459&Itemid=72





> ------------------------------*Vampirhallen v1.12*--------------------------------------
> 
> Das Plugin erstellt eine neue Insel im Süden von Anvil. Diese ist auch durch einen bereits sichtbaren Wegpunkt über die Schnellreisefunktion zu erreichen. Auf der Insel befinden sich die Überreste einer alten Ayleidensiedlung in welcher die Bewohner als Vampiere bis heute überlebt haben. Für Vampire sind die in den Hallen immer schlafenden Blutsklaven sicher ein leckerer Zwischendurchsnack.
> 
> ...





> -----------------------------*Der alte Erzmagier v1.1*-------------------------------
> 
> Der Auftraggeber steht in der Geheimen Universität in der Kaiserstadt im innenbereich zwischen den Übungsräumen und dem Chironasium. Er trägt ein schwarzes Gewand.
> 
> ...





> ------------------------------*Schlüsselring v2.1*--------------------------------------
> 
> Dieses Plug-in fügt dem Inventar einen Schlüsselring hinzu. So werden die Schlüssel besser organisiert und das Inventar um einiges überschaubarer. Ein Doppelklick auf den Ring löst die Schlüssel, ein weiterer Klick fasst sie wieder zusammen.
> 
> *Download*: http://www.planetoblivion.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=345&Itemid=72





> -----------------------------*Art of War - Weapon Pack 1 (DV)*---------------------
> 
> Die Mod fügt dem Spiel mehrere neue Waffen hinzu:
> 
> ...


----------



## rootie (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Benötigt ihr Boten"-Questleiche*



			
				rootie am 18.07.2006 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich habe hier (http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=362&tid=4868339) ein forum über die (wahrscheinliche) Questleiche "Benötigt ihr Boten" gestartet und hatte vorgeschlagen, dass man dahinter eine Quest setzt, wenn das möglich ist.
> Nun frag ich: is das möglich? Oder gibs sowas schon?
> Danke im voraus!




öhm...ja...äh
wirklich tolle antworten.....

na ja 
hat vielleicht irgendjemand vitamin b richtung oblmodding community??
ich nicht.
derjenige könnte das da oben da ma irgendwie vorschlagen

außerdem könnte man ma eine mod machen die kvatch nach der hauptquest wieder aufbaut - sprich die stadt wieder zum leben erweckt

man selbst sollte dann da irgendwelche hohen positionen bekommen und algorythmisch über den werdegang der stadt entscheiden können

thx schonma im voraus

PS posted zumindest adressen von verschiedenen solchen seiten


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Benötigt ihr Boten"-Questleiche*



			
				rootie am 20.07.2006 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem könnte man ma eine mod machen die kvatch nach der hauptquest wieder aufbaut - sprich die stadt wieder zum leben erweckt



Sowas ist gerade von einem Modder in der Mache:



> Kvatch wird wiederbelebt - ein Video
> Der Modder Korrupter Bulle werkelt schon seit einiger Zeit an einem Plugin, in welchem Kvatch wieder aufgebaut wird. Nun hat er ein etwa neun Minuten langes Video gemacht, in dem die Stadt zu sehen ist.
> 
> Der Releasetermin für das Plugin ist noch unbekannt.
> ...


----------



## nixibus (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Benötigt ihr Boten"-Questleiche*

kann mir jemand den link zu der mod, die das tutorial wegmacht, geben? ich finde den nicht. 

danke


----------



## Steamhammer (21. Juli 2006)

Hi, habe eine Frage zum Thema "NPC´s ausrüsten"!
Da dies bei Morrowind(Tribunal) über´s Diebstahlmenü möglich war habe ich es auch bei Oblivion versucht.
Leider hat es nicht funktioniert("Ihr könnt während eines Diebstahls keine Gegenstände in Kisten ablegen").
Somit kann man seine schwächlichen Kameraden nicht mal mit ein paar Heiltränken oder gar besseren Waffen ausstatten...  

Gibt es eine Mod mit der dieses Feature wieder eingeführt wird?

MfGteamhammer


----------



## rootie (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Benötigt ihr Boten"-Questleiche*



> Kvatch wird wiederbelebt - ein Video
> Der Modder Korrupter Bulle werkelt schon seit einiger Zeit an einem Plugin, in welchem Kvatch wieder aufgebaut wird. Nun hat er ein etwa neun Minuten langes Video gemacht, in dem die Stadt zu sehen ist.
> 
> Der Releasetermin für das Plugin ist noch unbekannt.
> ...


 [/quote]

danke, genau sowas hab ich gesucht
eine mod und ein link-----wow


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Benötigt ihr Boten"-Questleiche*



> *Fake-Mods im Umlauf*
> 
> Immer häufiger geraten in der letzten Zeit sog. Fake-Plugins in Umlauf, die nur dem Zweck dienen, die funktionierenden Versionen, die sich Spieler bereits installiert haben, damit unbrauchbar zu machen. In den offiziellen Elder Scrolls-Foren gibt es nun einen Thread, in welchem man versucht hat, die bis jetzt bekannten Fake-Mods zu listen.
> 
> ...



Also immer schön gucken, was man sich da installiert


----------



## shimmyrot (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Uhrzeit im Hud*



> (Original von Larry_C am 17.07.2006 10:06)
> hat jemand vielleicht nen Mod oder ein Plugin gefunden, mit dem man sich die Tageszeit im Spiel anzeigen lassen kann? nervt irgendwie immer ins Quest-Inventar zu gehn um zu sehn wie spät es ist.........



http://www.tessource.net/files/file.php?id=3411


----------



## mrgott (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Uhrzeit im Hud*

ich habs jetzt auch...  

aber was mach ich jetzt mit den dateien....hab ich was verpassT  

wohin mit den angeblichen plug ins...in welchen ordner oder muss ich mir einen program runterladen...


----------



## mrgott (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Uhrzeit im Hud*

*hust* *hust* ich war blind und faul...hehe...


----------



## bumi (31. Juli 2006)

Killtech am 13.04.2006 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> > *------------------------- Cyrodiil Terrain Map v2.1 --------------------------*
> >
> >
> > Neuste Karte:
> ...


Ich wollte mir diese Karte installieren und hab's genau nach der Anleitung gemacht, aber das Spiel will darauf nicht reagieren. Liegt das möglicherweise daran dass ich mir *zuvor* den Beta-Patch installiert habe? Denn ich kann auch Singlers überarbeitetes Inventar nicht nutzen


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. August 2006)

bumi am 31.07.2006 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte mir diese Karte installieren und hab's genau nach der Anleitung gemacht, aber das Spiel will darauf nicht reagieren. Liegt das möglicherweise daran dass ich mir *zuvor* den Beta-Patch installiert habe? Denn ich kann auch Singlers überarbeitetes Inventar nicht nutzen



Jap, es liegt wohl an dem Beta Patch.


----------



## bumi (1. August 2006)

Shadow_Man am 01.08.2006 00:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Jap, es liegt wohl an dem Beta Patch.


Und wie mach ich den wieder rückgängig?

Muss ich da etwa das Spiel neu installieren oder was?


----------



## olstyle (3. August 2006)

*Eine Stadt in den Bäumen*

So etwas hätten sich viele Kritiker wohl auch von Bethesda gewünscht:
Eine Stadt in den Baumkronen des Dunkelforstes.
http://www.tessource.net/files/cache/4581.html


> v1.1
> -Removed a floating house
> -Corrected a spelling error
> -Unlocked a couple doors
> ...


mfg Olstyle


----------



## Kaeksch (16. August 2006)

*AW: Eine Stadt in den Bäumen*

kein plan ob das Problem schon mal angesprochen wurde. Bei mir is das Problem, das ab und zu der Schrittgeräusche weg sind, dann sind sie wieder da und dann wieder weg. Hat einer ne Ahnung ob man das wegkriegt?


----------



## Lord_Rancor (17. August 2006)

*AW: Eine Stadt in den Bäumen*

Servus miteinander,

ich hab mir Vorgestern Oblivon endlich zugelegt, bin aber mit der normalen Kaufversion nicht so recht zufrieden. Die Textbugs, die Map, das Monster-steigen-mit-auf-System etc. nerven schon.

Drum wärs schön, wenn mir jemand mal ne kleine Aufstellung geben könnte, welche Plugins ich mir jetzt unbedingt installieren sollte und ob sich der Patch lohnt bzw. ob die Plugins dann noch Sinn machen/ funktionieren... 

Da der Thread schon ziemlich unübersichtlich ist und sicherliche einige Plugins schon "veraltet" sind bzw. durch andere unnütz geworden sind, wäre das sehr hilfreich... Ich denke da besonders an Textbug- und Allgemeinbugfixes sowie Grafik"updates" und lohnenswerte Plugins, die die Welt stimmiger/ gehaltvoller machen.

Wär schön, wenn sich jemand die Mühe machen würde. Oder ihr listet einfach alle Plugins auf, die ihr installiert habt und mit denen dann Oblivion bei euch endlich so läuft, wie man sich die final-release-Version gewünscht hätte...

Danke, LR


----------



## Larry_C (18. August 2006)

*AW: Eine Stadt in den Bäumen*



			
				Lord_Rancor am 17.08.2006 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ihr listet einfach alle Plugins auf, die ihr installiert habt und mit denen dann Oblivion bei euch endlich so läuft, wie man sich die final-release-Version gewünscht hätte...
> 
> Danke, LR



ich hab das installiert:

Oblivion Deutsch 

Better Water

Cyrodiil Terrain Map

Crosshair Size Reduction 

patch hab ich nicht, weils ohnehin sehr gut läuft und ich net weiss, ob die plugins dann noch funktionieren.


----------



## Kaeksch (18. August 2006)

*AW: Eine Stadt in den Bäumen*



			
				Lord_Rancor am 17.08.2006 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus miteinander,
> 
> Drum wärs schön, wenn mir jemand mal ne kleine Aufstellung geben könnte, welche Plugins ich mir jetzt unbedingt installieren sollte und ob sich der Patch lohnt bzw. ob die Plugins dann noch Sinn machen/ funktionieren...
> 
> ...



http://scharesoft.de/joomla/forum/showthread.php?t=954

Schöne Übersicht über alle möglichen Verbesserungen. Einfach auf eins klicken und man erhält ne erklärung und die Verknüpfung.


----------



## Lord_Rancor (18. August 2006)

*AW: Eine Stadt in den Bäumen*



			
				Kaeksch am 18.08.2006 08:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Lord_Rancor am 17.08.2006 21:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, ich hatte aber eigentlich nich vor, mir 150 Plugins zu installieren  Deswegen gibts doch sicherlich schon Plugins die andere Plugins sinnlos machen, oder?


----------



## Kaeksch (18. August 2006)

*AW: Eine Stadt in den Bäumen*



			
				Lord_Rancor am 18.08.2006 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaeksch am 18.08.2006 08:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer sagt denn, das du alle brauchst?
Ich hab mir da nen paar (ok sind mittlerweile ne ziemliche Menge) runtergezogen, auch um mal zu probieren welche sinnvolle Ergänzungen und Verbesserungen bringen.
Nimm die BTMOD, dann brauchst eigentlich keine anderen UI und Inventarmods mehr z.B.
Ich hab halt noch ne Menge Grafikreplacer runtergezogen.


----------



## olstyle (19. August 2006)

*Schönes Oblivion*

Für die meiner Meinung nach bestmögliche Grafik gibts die folgenden Mods(Textur-Mods brauchen den Mod-Manager):
Quarlstexturepack 2
4096x4096 LOD-Texturen(können nicht alle Grakas mit umgehen)
Natural Enviroment
	Parallax mapping giga pack
mfg Olstyle


----------



## Lord_Rancor (19. August 2006)

*AW: Schönes Oblivion*

Gibt es eigentlich auch ein Plugin, mit dem man seine Speicherstände benennen kann??? Find das ja echt schrecklich Commodore-mäßig, dass die nur Spielstand 5, 6, 7 usw. heißen...

-LR-


----------



## Pheonixx (19. August 2006)

*AW: Schönes Oblivion*



			
				Lord_Rancor am 19.08.2006 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich auch ein Plugin, mit dem man seine Speicherstände benennen kann??? Find das ja echt schrecklich Commodore-mäßig, dass die nur Spielstand 5, 6, 7 usw. heißen...
> 
> -LR-


Um Speicherstände zu benennen einfach die Konsole öffnen und zum Speichern "save _name_ eingeben. Dann kannst du das Spiel unter dem angegebenen Namen wieder laden. Die Namen dürfen allerdings nicht so lang sein.


----------



## Lord_Rancor (20. August 2006)

*AW: Schönes Oblivion*

Ok, vielen Dank 

Dann ist noch ein letztes Problem:

Bei NPCs, die nicht vertont sind, sondern wo nur der Text da steht, rennt der Text, den sie "sagen wollen" sehr schnell, sodass ich mit dem Lesen so gut wie nicht nachkomme... Kann man das irgendwie umstellen, dass erst nach nem Mausklick oder so der nächste Textabschnitt eingeblendet wird???

Danke schonmal LR


----------



## TheShake (22. August 2006)

Tach   

Ich habe Oblivion, seitdem es mir mitten beim Spielen mit den Bugs zu viel wurde, erstmal liegen gelassen und frage mich gerade, ob mittlerweile immernoch "nur" der Beta-Patch draußen ist. Auf den offiziellen Seiten finden sich entsprechende Meldungen, dass nun ein finaler Patch da sei...  :-o  Ich muss echt gepennt haben. Klärt mich bitte mal einer auf?
Also nicht das mit den Blumen und Bienen und so... Das kann ich schon.   

Meine viel mehr hinsichtlich der aktuellen Versionsnummer Oblivions und des aktuellsten Patches. Klappt der denn?

Danke schonmal und Gruß,
Shake 

EDIT: Hat sich gerade erledigt, danke für´s "Lesen". Habe nun doch die entsprechende Meldung in den Foren gefunden.   
Jaja, das mit dem Suchen ist ja so ne Sache...


----------



## kraeh (25. August 2006)

*AW: Ren's Beauty Pack*

das problem hab ich auch, und mich nervts! das liegt an dem mod, denn wenn ich den deaktivier is alles bestens. gibts da keine lösung oder hab ich da was übersehn???


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Ren's Beauty Pack*



			
				kraeh am 25.08.2006 03:39 schrieb:
			
		

> das problem hab ich auch, und mich nervts! das liegt an dem mod, denn wenn ich den deaktivier is alles bestens. gibts da keine lösung oder hab ich da was übersehn???




Habt ihr bei Scharesoft.de mal die deutsche Übersetzung gezogen? Arg bin gerade nicht sicher ob das dort war. 

Aber mit der englischen fällt die Sprache aus.


----------



## Timofei (9. September 2006)

*Balancing*

Hi,
hab schon ein bissal rumgeschaut um einen mod zu finden der das balancing verbessert.fang jetzt dann erst mit  Oblivion an und will von anfang an mit einem derartigen mod spielen.
es scheint ja da mehrere zu diesem Thema zu geben.
kann mir jemand einen Tip geben welcher der aktuellste/vernünftigste wäre?
Danke


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. November 2006)

*AW: Balancing*



> ------------------------*Andere Reittiere*-----------------------------------------------
> 
> Werden euch Pferde mit der Zeit langweilig? Ihr wollt einmal imposantere oder ungewöhnlichere Schlachtrösser haben? Dem kann geholfen werden!
> 
> ...






> -----------------------*Angel-Plugin*----------------------------------------------
> 
> Damit ist es möglich, im Zuge eines Minispielchens Fische aus den Flüssen zu ziehen. Zudem gibt es noch einen kleinen Auftrag, um überhaupt erst an die Angelrute zu kommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## zeke11522 (25. November 2006)

*Absturz*

Servus Leute,

ich weiß jetzt ned ob ich im richtigen Thread bin, aber ich schreib mein problem einfach mal rein.

Ich bin gerade bei der Quest wo man Hilfe für Bruma organisieren muss. Da muss man in die ganzen Orte außen rumreisen und den örtlichen Grafen nach Unterstützung fragen, dann muss man meistens noch ein oblivion tor schließen und dann wars das.
das hat in Anvil Chorrol und Skingrad auch wunderbar funktioniert. Jetzt bin ich aber in Cheydinhal, da hat mir vor dem Tor noch eine Wache erzählt das der Sohn vom Graf in Oblivion ist.
Ich war jetzt da und habe alles platt gemacht, der Prinz und sein Kumpel sind auch noch am leben. Wenn ich jetzt aber den Siegelstein an mich nehme, so dass ich wieder zurück komme, dann stürtzt mir jedes mal das Spiel ab.
Das Tor wird noch geschlossen und der Bereich cheydinhal wird auch geladen, wenn ich dann auf der anderen seite bin, dann kommen zwei Missionsaktualisierungen wobei ich bei beiden auf fortfahren geh und genau dann stürzt es mit der Meldung ab das ein read auf den speicher nicht ausgeführt werden kann, da kann man dann nur ok drücken für beenden und abbrechen für debuggen.
Das ist jedes mal so, auch wenn ich das autosave lade welches etwas vorher angelegt wurde, kann mir da jemand helfen?

Ich habe schon den Patch 1.1.522 drauf.

Gruß Zeke


----------



## Dan13 (26. November 2006)

*AW: Absturz*



			
				zeke11522 am 25.11.2006 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß jetzt ned ob ich im richtigen Thread bin, aber ich schreib mein problem einfach mal rein.



Öh, nein, ich glaub nicht dass das der richtige Thread ist, aber zu deiner Frage:
Hast du es schon ohne PIs versucht, viellericht verursacht ein solches den Fehler, deaktivier sie einfach mal und versuch es dann. Wenn das nicht hilft dann versuche es mal mit einem älteren Save (am Besten das ganze Tor nochmal von vorne machen).

Wenn das auch nichts bringt dann verzichte einfach auf die Unterstützung (vorausgesetzt dir ists egal dass du den Prinzen dann nicht befreit hast), die Unterstützungsquest ist optional, d.h. wenn du sie nicht machst hast du keine großen Nachteile, nur eben bei der Schlacht um Bruma weniger Verbündete, aber je nach Level, bringen die eh nichts.


----------



## Peter23 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Absturz*

Kann es sein, dass die meisten Mods nicht mehr mit der neuesten Version von Oblivion funktionieren?


----------



## Dan13 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Absturz*



			
				Peter23 am 10.12.2006 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass die meisten Mods nicht mehr mit der neuesten Version von Oblivion funktionieren?



Welche neuste Version meinst du? Die Version von oblivion mit ofiziellem Patch, da sollte es i.d.R. keine Probleme geben doer Oblivion mit KotN? Mit KotN kann es zu Problemen kommen, also muss man wohl auf gewisse andere Mods verzichten wenn man KotN spielen will, oder darauf warten dass der Modder seine Mod aktualisiert und die Mod dadurch zusammen mit KotN spielbar wird.


----------



## Peter23 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Absturz*



			
				Dan13 am 10.12.2006 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Peter23 am 10.12.2006 16:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich habe mir KotN und damit gezwungener maßen den Patch drauf gemacht und bin nun entäuscht, dass meien ganzen Mods nicht mehr funktionieren.
(Kleinere Schriftart, mehr Wetterefekte, bessere Texturen)


----------



## KuKuKu (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Absturz*

Hallo,

ich besitze die englische Version von Oblivion und möchte das Spiel gerne etwas aufpeppen. Zum einen natürlich was die Grafikqualität betrifft, also höher aufgelöste Texturen, mehr Objekte in der Landschaft. etc. Zum anderen die Bequemlichkeit, etwa kleinere Schrift in den Menüs, ne bessere Karte, keine Gewichtslimitierung beim Inventar (*g*) und dergleichen.

Am liebsten wäre mir so ein All-in-one-Plugin, wenn es sowas gibt. Die Patch-Sammlung von Singler hat bei meiner englischen Version leider zu Problemen geführt, die kann ich nicht benutzen, aber etwas in der Art wäre toll.

Könnt ihr mir da bitte Tipps geben?

Ich habe ja schon auf diversen Plugin-Seiten geguckt, aber da muss man sich ja durch tausend Downloads klicken, wo nur ein Schwert hinzugefügt wird oder ein Helm ne bessere Textur bekommt ...

Vielen Dank.


----------



## LordMephisto (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Absturz*

Ich hab jetzt nach einer Ewigkeit wieder Oblivion installiert (Nach Win Neuinstallation hatte ich irgendwie keinen Bock mehr drauf). 
Jetzt bin ich allerdings völlig raus und hab ehrlich gesagt keinen Plan was ich mir für Plugins installieren sollte. Vor allem weil ich jetzt die deutsche Version drauf habe und nicht mehr die Englische.

Der Thread hier ist natürlich eine tolle Hilfe, aber bei der Masse an Plugins und dem alter mancher hier angebotenen hab ich ein wenig den überblick verloren.
Welche Plugins sollte man also unbedingt nutzen? Wäre nett wenn mit jemand den aktuellen Stand der Dinge mitteilen könnte   
Den offiziellen Patch hab ich natürlich installiert.


----------



## shimmyrot (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Absturz*



			
				LordMephisto am 25.12.2006 23:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab jetzt nach einer Ewigkeit wieder Oblivion installiert (Nach Win Neuinstallation hatte ich irgendwie keinen Bock mehr drauf).
> Jetzt bin ich allerdings völlig raus und hab ehrlich gesagt keinen Plan was ich mir für Plugins installieren sollte. Vor allem weil ich jetzt die deutsche Version drauf habe und nicht mehr die Englische.
> 
> Der Thread hier ist natürlich eine tolle Hilfe, aber bei der Masse an Plugins und dem alter mancher hier angebotenen hab ich ein wenig den überblick verloren.
> ...


Hmpf jetzt muss ich alles nochmal neuschreiben, kurz vor Ende ist Firefox abgestürzt   

Also ich habe Oblivion auch lange nicht mehr gespielt, habe aber immer wieder in diversen Foren gestöbert und daher einige Mods auf meine Merkliste gesetzt:

*1.* Wenn du Oblivion schon mal gespielt hast auf jedenfall Oblivion WarCry oder Oscuro's Oblivion Overhaul

beide verändern das Balancing, z.B. mit Endgegner in den Dungeons, massig neue Items (auch Sets), massig neue Gegner.

*2.*  Toller Wettermod, ich denke die Screenshots sprechen für sich.

*3.* http://scharesoft.de/joomla/forum/showpost.php?p=61563&postcount=329
http://scharesoft.de/joomla/forum/showpost.php?p=66439&postcount=352
http://scharesoft.de/joomla/forum/showpost.php?p=72810&postcount=369
http://scharesoft.de/joomla/forum/showpost.php?p=101033&postcount=388

Damit werden einige Gegenden Cyrodils leicht verändert, die Wälder werden z.B. atmosphärischer oder ein Sumpfgebiet wird eingefügt.

*4.* Dann noch einige Quest Mods:

http://tes-oblivion.de/forum/thread-14137.html War glaub ich auch auf einer PCG
Verbesserte Magiergilde
 Eine Stadt in den Wolken
ein Dorf in den Bäumen

*5.* Dann gibts da noch Growlfs Hot Clothes And Armor neue Rüstungen mit vornehmlich wenig Stoff, das beste ist ein neuer Körper-Mesh, der Körper besteht jetzt aus einer Einheit, hässliche Clipping-Fehler sind also Vergangenheit. (Achtung ab 16!!)

*6.* Einige Kleinigkeiten, wie neue Wohnsitze, Rüstungen:

Ein Haus im Japanischen Stil
Villa Talblick
Schöne Rüstung
Saurons Rüstung

*7.* Eine neue Rasse Damit bekommt man die imho schönsten Gesichter hin

Meine schöne Badenixe
 und nochmal
da kommt sie gleich aus der Kanalisation raus
Beispiel vom Autor


*8.* Zu guter Letzt kann ich dir zwei Posts auf dieser Seite  empfehlen (von "Cowboy28" und meiner Wenigkeit "extraterrestrial")
Sind alles Texturenreplacer   Bsp: 3D oder Textur??


Dann kannst du noch wenn du dich nach neuen Inhalten sehnst allgemein im Tes-Oblivion Forum oder in diesem Thread austoben

P.S. Ich weiss nicht inwiefern die Mods mit dem neuesten Patch kompatibel sind.


----------



## shimmyrot (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Absturz*

So, habe noch einen tollen Mod gefunden: *Polymorphing.*
Wer wollt nicht schon immer mal wie in G3 als Geist, Ratte, Atronach, Daedra, Fisch, Wolf oder Lich Cyrodiil unsicher machen?? 

Man verwandelt sich mit Hilfe von Zaubersprüchen in die gewählte Kreatur mit allen ihren Fähigkeiten und Eigenschaften. So kann man beispeilsweise als Imp oder Geist auch wirklich fliegen und als Fisch unendlich lang unter Wasser bleiben.  

Trailer 1
Trailer 2
Trailer 3

Für den Mod wird diese Scripterweiterung benötigt 


> Die "Oblivion Skript-Erweiterung", kurz OBSE, ist eine Modder-Ressource, die die Möglichkeiten des Skripting in Oblivion erweitert. Sie führt keinerlei Änderungen an der oblivion.exe, TESConstructionSet.exe oder anderen Dateien der Oblivion-Installation durch und kann jederzeit ohne Nebeneffekte entfernt werden. Diese Erweiterung setzt die Oblivion-Version 1.1.0.511 voraus, d.h., der momentan verfügbare Patch muß installiert sein.



In dem gleichen Thread findet sich auch etwas weiter unten unter "Mods für OBSE" der besagte Mod.


----------



## Robby (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Absturz*

ich hab da mal eine ganz andere Frage...wie installiere ich eigentlich die ganzen Mods, Pluggins usw.
Ich hab mir nun ein paar neue Quest von planetoblivion.de runtergeladen. Diese sind aber keine .exe dateien, sondern heißen z.B. Burg_Rabenstolz.7z

Wo muss ich die hinkopieren,damit diese wirksam werden?? Ich konnte nicht wirklich was hilfreiches finden


----------



## olstyle (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Absturz*



			
				Robby am 27.01.2007 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab da mal eine ganz andere Frage...wie installiere ich eigentlich die ganzen Mods, Pluggins usw.
> Ich hab mir nun ein paar neue Quest von planetoblivion.de runtergeladen. Diese sind aber keine .exe dateien, sondern heißen z.B. Burg_Rabenstolz.7z
> 
> Wo muss ich die hinkopieren,damit diese wirksam werden?? Ich konnte nicht wirklich was hilfreiches finden


http://www.planetoblivion.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=222&Itemid=84


----------



## Robby (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Absturz*

so weit war ich auch schon. Unter "Spieledatei" sind diese Sachen aber nicht aufgelistet. Und die sind für den aktuellen Patch zugängig


----------



## gildenmeister (29. Januar 2007)

*Texturpacks*

Hallo kann mir jemand den unterschied zwischen den zwei Textur Pack für Oblivion sagen. 

1.) 4096x4096 Landscape LOD Texture Pack Version 2 ( 110 MB )

2. ) 4096x4096 Landscape Border Regions LOD Texture Pack ( 215MB )

Der unterschied der beiden ist mir nicht ganz klar. Was verändert das 2 Pack zusätzlich ?


----------



## olstyle (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Texturpacks*



			
				gildenmeister am 29.01.2007 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo kann mir jemand den unterschied zwischen den zwei Textur Pack für Oblivion sagen.
> 
> 1.) 4096x4096 Landscape LOD Texture Pack Version 2 ( 110 MB )
> 
> ...


Das zweite Pack kümmert sich auch (oder nur, kann ich dir nicht sagen) um die Regionen die hinter der "unsichtbaren Mauer" liegen wären das erste auf den normalerweise nur begehbaren Bereich beschränkt ist.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## gildenmeister (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Texturpacks*

Hi und danke für die schnelle Antwort ! Dann reicht ja der erste Pack vollkommen aus denn rest hinter der unsichtbaren mauer kriegt man ja kaum mit gruß


----------



## Mr-Flower (31. Januar 2007)

*MultiplayerMod*

Also ich hab ma ne frage zu der MultiplayerMod für Oblivion . Hat es jemand von euch schon installiert und gespielt ?

vllt. könnt ihrs mir dann erklären wie mans installiert oder so .


----------



## sir-ivanhoe (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich spiele jetzt seit längerer Zeit wieder Oblivion und hab jetzt die deutsche Version (vorher nur Englisch). Jetzt wollte ich mal wissen, welche Mods/Plugins/Bugfixes u. ä. ich unbedingt installieren sollte. Es gibt ja mittlerweile schon ziemlich viele und ich weiß nicht genau, welche für die deutsche Version essenziell sind und welche nicht damit funktionieren. Vielleicht kann mir da ja jemand helfen?


----------



## FerociousBlade (12. Februar 2007)

*Wenn NSCs den Text nicht sprechen, werden die Untertitel zu kurz eingeblendet*

Ist bei einigen Quest von Moddern der Fall. Kann man das irgendwo einstellen, dass die Texte länger angezeigt werden? Zum Beispiel bei der Mod *Against the Zealots of the nine* hat das mir den ganzen Spaß verdorben, weil man sich im Bruchteil einer Sekunde bei Charakteren immer zwei Textzeilen merken musste, mehrmals hintereinander, eigentlich unmöglich, es sei denn man hat ein photographisches Gedächtnis


----------



## Guallamalla (24. März 2007)

*gelöscht*


----------



## shimmyrot (22. Mai 2007)

Ich habe mal wieder eine interessante Mod gefunden, die ein wenig *Dark-Messiah-Atmosphäre* in Oblivion erzeugen dürfte:

-Gegner können geköpft werden
-Gegner können zerteilt werden (z.B. Beine weg)
-Finishing Spell (Gegner explodieren in vier Teile)
-Salto über den Gegner hinweg
- ...

dazu passende Sounds ....also nichts für schwache Nerven.

Außerdem soll es in der nächsten Version möglich sein vom Pferd zu kämpfen (!), was bisher ja für unmöglich gehalten wurde.


*Thread, mit Vorführvideos*


----------



## shimmyrot (7. Juni 2007)

Und wieder eine geniale Mod:

*Midas Magic Spells*

Fügt so noch nie dagewesene neue Zaubersprüche ein. Tolle Ideen, sehr gute Umsetzung.

z.B.:

-Einfrieren der Gegner, sie bleiben exakt in der Haltung in der sie getroffen wurden

-Pferd und Atronach in einem, der Centurion, er kann sowohl angreifen und fügt sich, sofern gewünscht in einer schönen Animation zu einem Dwemer Auto zusammen.

-Eine magische Wolke, welche die Feinde mit Blitzen attackiert

-Steinhaufen die um den Charakter kreisen und Gegner verletzen

-Zu guter Letzt ein Schild, welches Pfeile abprallen lässt, Nahkampfangriffe aber durchlässt (am Anfang sieht man noch zwei beschworene Einheiten)

-und viele weitere

Ich habe gehört, dass die Spells zwar ziemlich stark sind, aber dass das durch Mana- und Anschaffungskosten wieder ausgeglichen wird. Also durchaus auch für das normale Spielen geeignet.

Sieht in den Videos echt gut aus ... finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie viel Modder doch, trotz technischer Hürden, ein Spiel verändern und verbessern können.


----------



## xesued (22. Dezember 2007)

*Oblivion - Tr. d. schw. H. ?*

Ich hab ein Problem mit der "Spiel des Jahres Edition":
Ich suche ein Plugin, das den Text verkleinert und die blöden Abkürzungen beseitig (in der Art: Tr. d. schw. H. )

Viele Mods in der Sammlung in diesem Thread sind ja rätselhafterweise von  den Servern verschwunden.

Wurden einige Mods offiziell in diese Version des Spiels integriert? Ich hab mir den Interface Overhaul 2.0 runtergeladen und dann gemerkt, dass es genauso aussieht wie vorher.


----------



## SaPass (21. April 2008)

*AW: Oblivion - Tr. d. schw. H. ?*

Hi,

ich suche ein Mod, bei dem die Gegenstände mitleveln. Also z.B. bekommt man bei der dunklen Bruderschaft einen Dolch. Dieser Dolch ist mit lvl1 schwächer als wenn ich die Quest mit lvl10 abschließe. Ein Mod behebt dies. Die Gegenstände werden dann immer ersetzt, wenn es eine bessere "Version" gibt.

MfG SaPass


----------



## shimmyrot (21. April 2008)

*AW: Oblivion - Tr. d. schw. H. ?*



			
				xesued am 22.12.2007 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ein Problem mit der "Spiel des Jahres Edition":
> Ich suche ein Plugin, das den Text verkleinert und die blöden Abkürzungen beseitig (in der Art: Tr. d. schw. H. )


Vielleicht ist das was für dich
http://www.nirn.de/forums/oblivion/thread.php?threadid=18131


> Wurden einige Mods offiziell in diese Version des Spiels integriert? Ich hab mir den Interface Overhaul 2.0 runtergeladen und dann gemerkt, dass es genauso aussieht wie vorher.


Soweit ich weiss nein.



			
				SaPass am 21.04.2008 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich suche ein Mod, bei dem die Gegenstände mitleveln. Also z.B. bekommt man bei der dunklen Bruderschaft einen Dolch. Dieser Dolch ist mit lvl1 schwächer als wenn ich die Quest mit lvl10 abschließe. Ein Mod behebt dies. Die Gegenstände werden dann immer ersetzt, wenn es eine bessere "Version" gibt.


Das hier dürfte das Richtige sein:

http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5701

http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=12032


Hier gibt es eine recht schöne Liste von nützlichen Mods.


----------



## SaPass (21. April 2008)

*AW: Oblivion - Tr. d. schw. H. ?*



			
				shimmyrot am 21.04.2008 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hier dürfte das Richtige sein:
> 
> http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5701
> 
> ...


Jap genau das wars, vielen Dank. Hatte ich mal alles auf dem PC, nur wieder gelöscht und den Namen vergessen.


----------



## RPG-BlackDragon (12. September 2009)

Hier möchte ich euch meine Mod vorstellen, ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.
*RPG-BlackDragons ReadmeHTMLGenerator*

*Beschreibung:*
Mit diesem Programm könnt ihr *Readmes im HTML-Format erzeugen*. Ihr könnt das Hintergrundbild euerer Readme verändern und die Farbe der Schrift.

*Bilder:*
*ReadmeHTMLGenerator*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*HTML-Readmes*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weitere Bilder

*ReadmeHTMLGenerator Anleitung*
ReadmeHTMLGenerator Anleitung


*Download:*
Downloaden von OblivionModGods


----------

